# Red/Blue as played by 85,000 people



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2014)

Somehow Misty was beat


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2014)

so this is a thing now, huh?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2014)

It's a thing right now yes

been stuck for at least 3 hours


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2014)

well that's what happens when you have thousands of idiots trying to play all at once.


----------



## shinethedown (Feb 15, 2014)

How did they beat lt Surge


----------



## KevKev (Feb 16, 2014)

This is midly interesting.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2014)

LMAAAOOO nothing is getting done XDD Arrow is flying everywhere!


----------



## Enclave (Feb 16, 2014)

Apparently getting the pokemon healed up was a major accomplishment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2014)

I want in.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 16, 2014)

Make this 10 000 - 30 000.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## illyana (Feb 16, 2014)

This makes me want to cry.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh shit

They're in Rock Tunnel 

Game over man, game over


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2014)

>try to even gaze at chat briefly
>instantaneous death by stacked seizures


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2014)

My worries is if Charmeleon and Pidgeotto get too overleved


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2014)

>pidgeotto
>suddenly a machop appears
>item
>fight
>item
>fight
>item
>>s.s ticket
>back
>fight
>item
>fight
>gust
>back
>item
>fight
>gust
>sand attack
>gust
>quick attack
>whirlwind
>gust
>>it was super effective


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2014)

Geodude is currently becoming my most hated Pokemon 

Charmeleon.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2014)

He was my fav but holy shit nostalgia is like a drug, I forgot Geodude was also the fucking Zubat of caves. Just ludicrous how many pop up when you're walking.

I kinda got really pissed a few minutes ago when Char was up against one, it used cut, then Geo used rock throw, until finally Char used Bide. I'm gonna throw some fucking tables for a while now.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 16, 2014)

Safari Zone will be interesting


----------



## Syko (Feb 16, 2014)

THIS IS AMAZING

AWESOME


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 16, 2014)

This is crazy 

I'm surprised that they were able to nickname the Farfetch'd "Dux" and I wonder how they're going to get out of Rock Tunnel. Oh god, imagine them trying to get to Articuno...


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> This is crazy
> 
> I'm surprised that they were able to nickname the Farfetch'd "Dux" and I wonder how they're going to get out of Rock Tunnel. Oh god, imagine them trying to get to Articuno...



If this one's memory serves well, Dux was a Far'fetched you'd get by trading with an NPC and was already named; you couldn't change its nickname anymore. I could be horribly wrong because my mind is sporting like 4 generations of these games and didn't ever categorize that information properly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Safari Zone will be interesting



Damn you


----------



## Syko (Feb 16, 2014)

And I think Kenny is right


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 16, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> If this one's memory serves well, Dux was a Far'fetched you'd get by trading with an NPC and was already named; you couldn't change its nickname anymore. I could be horribly wrong because my mind is sporting like 4 generations of these games and didn't ever categorize that information properly



I think you're right. There was no way they could do something so simple and punny. My memory of Gen 1 fails. 

Still crazy tho


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I think you're right. There was no way they could do something so simple and punny. My memory of Gen 1 fails.
> 
> Still crazy tho



How did they manage to trade


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2014)

It seems the Master Trainer "tree outside Erika's gym" is too strong for them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2014)

they're still not past that?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 16, 2014)

Did Charmeleon get released? 

And lol 45k viewers


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2014)

Are people trolling their progress or are they just incompetent?

Ah, there is a 20-40s lag.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Are people trolling their progress or are they just incompetent?
> 
> Ah, there is a 20-40s lag.



A good 20% of the commands are trolling especially the ones saying start. The lag is 20 seconds and the program (obviously) cannot take in all the commands so a lot of them are ignored.

This does remind me of the infinite monkey theorem though. The infinite monkey theorem states that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.



Although while a nice theorem it is theoretically impossible in the original context.

The fact that most of the commands aren't random and that activity fluctuates as interests increase (more people = unproductive) and decreases (less people = more productive) almost assures it will be completed, even if it takes a long time.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 16, 2014)

96 hours in, and they've just defeated Erika (based Pidgeot).

57k people.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

Now it switched over to subs.

ALL HAIL HELIX FOSSIL.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2014)

hahahhahahaah


----------



## shinethedown (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

DAMN YOU EEVEE !!!!


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 17, 2014)

That Eevee was just a disaster waiting to happen. Why the hell did they get an Oddish? It negates the whole Jay Leno and Abby sacrifice at the PC.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

They got 3 great balls after there deaths.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

Punch Punch March (Wonderful 101)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2014)

*EDIT:*




...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2014)

[youtube]b-HiweStObc[/youtube]


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2014)

I am genuinely surprised that they made it that far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh god they are stuck in the maze forever.
And it isn't even the hard one.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

Link removed

The Helix Fossil predicts we will be here for awhile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

pokemon red/blue Red is drunk edition


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Wait, doesn't the safari zone cost money?
Oh boy.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

The guy who created this said he would take over when they reach the saffari zone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

let them try 10 times first


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2014)

They used the escape rope in the rocket hideout .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Platinum said:


> They used the escape rope in the rocket hideout .




They need to do that doll glitch it looks like.
That is if they wouldn't cause themselves to go broke.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 17, 2014)

this thing is hilarious


----------



## Syko (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (Feb 17, 2014)

thats more chaos than democracy though


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 17, 2014)

Zidane said:


> The guy who created this said he would take over when they reach the saffari zone.



Probably for the best 

I don't see how in the hell they're going to be able to get through the Rocket Secret Base as you have to be pretty precise


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 17, 2014)

I dunno I think they might seeing as how they've managed to accomplish some pretty impossible things already.


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2014)

Here are some facts and figures for you guys who haven't been keeping up:

They have been playing for over 100 hours now.

They are up to 75,000 people as of today.

It took them 20 hours to get past a single ledge on Route 9.

At one point, they accidentally soft reset the game, prompting the owner to ban the select button so this couldn't happen again. Subsequently, the in-game clock and the real-world clock are now off by about 2 hours.

They navigated Route Tunnel without Flash. It took them about 10 hours.

They entered Lt. Surge's gym and got all three trash cans correct on the first try, something that has never been done on a recorded playthrough of Red or Blue.

It took them 3 hours to get into Erika's gym in Celadon City.

They had an open slot in their party that they planned to use for Lapras so that it could eventually learn Surf. However, they decided to go get Eevee instead and evolve it into Vaporeon. When they got to the Celadon Department Store, they accidentally bought to Fire Stones instead of Water Stones, which not only meant that they now needed Lapras but was redundant because they started with Charmander. Thus, they decided to drop Jay Leno (their Rattata) off in the Daycare since using the PC would run the risk of accidentally releasing somebody. After about three hours of being unable to get into the Daycare because of a ledge right beneath the entrance, they went to the PC in Saffron City... and accidentally released both their starter and Jay Leno.

They've tossed almost every non-essential item they've gotten or used it on something useless, e.g. teaching Rattata Thunderbolt.

There's a subreddit for this which has a "Game Status" thread pinned at the top of the forum.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 17, 2014)

Island said:


> It took them 20 hours to get past a single ledge on Route 9.




Is that the longest amount of time they've spent on one place?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2014)

these people need professional help.


professional poke-tard help.


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Is that the longest amount of time they've spent on one place?


One specific place, yeah.

They've probably been in Celadon City the longest. It took them at least an hour to get into Erika's gym the first time. Then they lost. Then it took them another three hours to get back in. Then they spent another hour getting that free Eevee at the top of that building, followed by another couple hours navigating the Celadon Department Store to an evolution stone plus some drinks for the Saffron City guard. Now they're stuck in the Rocket Hideout in the Game Corner and have been there for at least ten hours so far.

It's been closer to 120 hours of gameplay by now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2014)

> They entered Lt. Surge's gym and got all three trash cans corrected on the first try, something that has never been done on a recorded playthrough of Red or Blue.


**


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)

>This sums up the last 6 hours


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2014)

Twelve hours have past, and they still have not gotten to Giovanni:


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 17, 2014)

I bet you they're gonna go try to buy pokedolls and will end up buying a water stone instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Rocket's secret base


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 18, 2014)

It's going down at the safari. There's only a limited amount of money in the game because of the lack of Vs Seeker rematches, and thus only a limited amount of entries.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> It's going down at the safari. There's only a limited amount of money in the game because of the lack of Vs Seeker rematches, and thus only a limited amount of entries.


The guy at the gate will still let you into the Safari Zone if you don't have enough money. Also, I heard a rumor that the owner of the stream is going to take control to get Red through the Safari Zone since it would be next to impossible otherwise.

The real danger was running out of money before you were able to buy a drink for the guy at the Saffron City gate. There's no fail-safe for that, unlike the guy at the Safari Zone, so it's theoretically possible to not have enough money to get through, and thus, be unable to advance. Fortunately, they avoided this catastrophe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

you can have rematches?
Anyway they lose so often they are broke.
No way they will be able to beat the elite four.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

I give them a year until they give up.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

Rocket's hideout might beat the 20 hour record it spent to cross that ledge.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 18, 2014)

Nope, there's no way they can do this part. The creator should just do this part for them...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

There's just no way man. There's just no way. 

Used escape rope.


----------



## Senrou (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm glad I found this thread, I didn't know such a crazy event existed. Why am I not surprised they can't get past the rocket base.

When I checked out the stream they accidentally exited the base, very hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## SternRitter (Feb 18, 2014)

The truest test of humanity mankind has ever seen. 

Much Helix


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2014)

Edit: Twitch just went down. What have we done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Tha fuck is going on? Why are we stuck on a PC?


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2014)

There was an update. The game now determines Red's course of action based on a consensus. Every ten seconds, the button with the most presses gets chosen.

Also, I think they want to withdraw Based Helix.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

^Wait.. We deposited The Helix?  

OMG it died


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> ^Wait.. We deposited The Helix?


Yes. Then it was withdrawn.

Not sure about its status now. The consensus seems to want to go to the PC, but I'm not sure if that's to withdraw Based Helix again or to deposit Dig Rat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

The voting system is making this quite boring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Song that goes with the current situation


----------



## Senrou (Feb 18, 2014)

it just went back to the old system now, no more seeing start9. He's actually moving again, hooray!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

It's back


----------



## Blanco (Feb 18, 2014)

Red loves the cable lady Kappa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

The False prohpet has been locked away


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

already posted Slowpokuto


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2014)

they should do a nuzlocke version of this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

KidTony said:


> they should do a nuzlocke version of this.



would it make them play less like shit I wonder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

It's over Democracy won. At least we'll be able to finish this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay. Now people are just trolling for the sake of hindering progress.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

>All these democracy votes



You disappoint me Twitch. How am I supposed to wait until the right moment a input down when Red approaches a cliff ledge? 

Democracy will just end with 4chan raids taking control.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank Helix that the False Prophet is safely secured in hellPC with Drowse as his guard.

WHERE IS YOUR SERVANT DOME FOSSIL?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, title should be updated to "as played by 85,000 people"


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2014)

Anarchy, all day, everyday.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Also, title should be updated to "as played by 85,000 people"



Done               .


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Done               .



Thanks Kenneth. :33


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >All these democracy votes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I voted democracy. After 20 hours stuck in the maze, doing absolutely jackshit kind of got old.

Imagine trying to get Surf :/


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

But...it's a social experiment.

Tampering with things this late into the experiment ruins it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Anarchy makes it impossible to progress. Too many trolls.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> But...it's a social experiment.
> 
> Tampering with things this late into the experiment ruins it.



Then the experiment ended at the rocket hideout. It would simply go on forever and ever.

If, by some miracle, they crossed the maze without the voting system, then safari zone would thwart them forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd like to think that if everyone actually worked together even Safari Zone could be triumphed through Anarchy.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Democracy will be the end of this entire thing. Once the raids happen, Pidgeot will be released. Anarchy may be harder, and there may be more trolls, but at least things are next to impossible to coordinate that way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes. Democracy achieved 

EDIT: start9


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you see now what democracy achieves?

Red has been standing in the same spot spamming start for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'd like to think that *if everyone actually worked together* even Safari Zone could be triumphed through Anarchy.



20 hours and people did not make any progress in the rocket hideout. All it would take for anarchy to fail Safari zone is ONE PERSON. Just one guy pressing down when it should be up every now and then. Now take a look at the chat window at any given time. How many people are spamming start? Yeah. Even without any trolls it would be hard, but when you factor in the trolls, it's just downright impossible.



Patchouli said:


> Democracy will be the end of this entire thing



Anarchy already ended back at the rocket hideout.



Patchouli said:


> Do you see now what democracy achieves?
> 
> Red has been standing in the same spot spamming start for the last 5 minutes.



Couldn't hear you over the sound of nearly an entire day and no progress


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

>Standing in the same spot spamming start for 5 minutes
>Progress



And anarchy returns.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >Standing in the same spot spamming start for 5 minutes
> >Progress
> 
> 
> ...



These are the same retards who press down on ledges during anarchy.

5 mins =/= 20 hours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Shit's over. One positive though, don't remember the last time I got trolled.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll check back in a few hours.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry. But when they were trying to get into the daycare...I couldn't resist. 

Now imagine what one coordinated raid could do in democracy mode while in the Pokemon center. All it takes is a few steps toward that PC, and every Pokemon could get released. Except Eevee.

Imagine all of that progress lost just like that, and imagine all the hours it'd take to recover.

Accept anarchy into your heart. It is the only way to stop the spiral nemesis from destroying this playthrough.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

If the majority wants to fuck it up, they will. Anarchy simply allows the minority to do it as well :-/


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

And that's the fun of it.

It's not just about making it to the end. 

It's about the journey.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Gonna head off for now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Much progress


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, who knew Pokemon streams would be such a divisive issue. 

I still love you Naruto, even if you have chosen the wrong path. 

We'll be rivals.

But the kind that actually are friends and fight the final boss together.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> Much progress



Red's just getting his bearings. 

Gotta make sure to save many times, check on his pokemon and items, and wander into every wall. This is a very important step.


----------



## Syko (Feb 18, 2014)

Patchouli


----------



## creative (Feb 18, 2014)

I voted democracy in the hopes of seeing a johto playthrough but I have no problem if anarchy reigns and this might social experiement comes crashing down. As for people worried about 4chan interruptions, the collection of anons( /vg/ , /co/, /a/ , etc) are in agreement that this stream is the hypest shit. The only fuckers that would consider interrupting are /v/irgins and /r9k/bots. Those guys are losers though, so ignore them.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

Every time they go into the pokemon center I just about have a panic attack. That place is dangerous.


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2014)

I just learned about this today by chance. This is some awesome shit. 



creative said:


> The only fuckers that would consider interrupting are /v/irgins and /r9k/bots. Those guys are losers though, so ignore them.



I can see /v/ ruining this. Those guys apparently hate video games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

I think I just gave up on this.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 18, 2014)

Flareon got released


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2014)

Democracy is back.

The start9 begins again, it seems.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

How are they gonna defeat Giovanni with just Pidgeot? He has two rock pokemon. How did they manage to defeat Brock in the first place with the pokemon they had?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

The false prophet is dead

Long live lord Helix


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't wait until they revive the helix fossil, if they ever make it that far....


----------



## Kubish (Feb 18, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> How are they gonna defeat Giovanni with just Pidgeot? He has two rock pokemon. How did they manage to defeat Brock in the first place with the pokemon they had?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 18, 2014)

lol at the democracy vs anarchy thing.start9 spamming to end democracy,then do stuff with anarchy. sure,why not.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

> And that's the fun of it.
> 
> It's not just about making it to the end.
> 
> It's about the journey.



That journey ended in the rocket hideout 

Not that it wasn't a glorious one, but if you want more you need to get past it and you weren't gonna without democracy.



Patchouli said:


> Also, who knew Pokemon streams would be such a divisive issue.
> 
> I still love you Naruto, even if you have chosen the wrong path.
> 
> ...





I don't care about this so much that I would allow it to color my opinion of you.


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2014)

That is so accurate:


----------



## BurningVegeta (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, this is shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

It's confirmed, democracy results progress


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up, can I get another one of these or is there a link that keeps track of big events?



Island said:


> Here are some facts and figures for you guys who haven't been keeping up:
> 
> They have been playing for over 100 hours now.
> 
> ...



All I know is I come back after two days and see a different style. How can I find this subreddit?


----------



## eHav (Feb 18, 2014)

its fun and all but 50 thousand neckbeards thinking they are "trolls" by inputing just oposite directions than the ones needed is just retarded


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

The title of the thread should be changed to 100,000 now. 

If they accidentally release Bird Jesus I'm done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Did I read this right? We got Helix back, and released the false prophet?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

If they release Pidgeot they'll have a lot of farming ahead of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 18, 2014)

This is truly a tale of woe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

welp, gots to sleep. Hopefully by the time I wake up we beaten Giovanni


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Now its time for the battle with ginovani.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 18, 2014)

The line is on the democracy half, but the inputs are registering as anarchic. Am I missing something?


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

ARGH SO FUCKING CLOSE!!


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 18, 2014)

1 HP left and Whirlwind is chosen


----------



## abc123 (Feb 18, 2014)

1 attack away from beating him


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2014)

For me the real battle is watching the Anarchy vs. Democracy slider


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

No shit! Now it's gonna take them another 10 hours to get back.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 18, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> No shit! Now it's gonna take them another 10 hours to get back.



i have a feeling every once in a while someone behind the scenes is taking over to nudge them in the right direction.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2014)

Document of the progress



Also there are other channels doing similar stuff. Playing Pokemon Blue, Crystal, Firered, and Tetris.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2014)

Checked out the FireRed one. The delay is so much more obvious there, but still has a painfully slow way of getting things done.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 18, 2014)

i believe the delay is less than 2-3 seconds on the red/blue stream. pretty amazing if you're a regular twitch user.


----------



## Senrou (Feb 18, 2014)

Giovanni finally beaten, that took a really long time

..Wait did they just leave the sylph scope behind? jeez..


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

Naruto said:


> That journey ended in the rocket hideout
> 
> Not that it wasn't a glorious one, but if you want more you need to get past it and you weren't gonna without democracy.
> 
> ...



(Neither do I. It's just a game. )


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 18, 2014)

Defeated Giovanni but they used dig before they could get the silph scope so now they have to go all the way back there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn you Dig Rat.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 19, 2014)

> Twitch Plays Pokemon will resume shortly!
> 
> Thank you for watching!



Okay             .

Edit: And it's back.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 19, 2014)

Back in another journey through the elevator! Far too much time has been spent there.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 19, 2014)

Silph Scope get


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

This thing was a lot more fun when most people were actually trying to accomplish something and the failures came from lack of coordination.

Now it's 50% trying to do shit and 50% pressing start.

But I guess for some people, constant obstructionism is funny.


----------



## Slice (Feb 19, 2014)

Digrat got renamed. 

I think those guys turn on democracy too often. It should be restricted to nearly impossible regions like the maze.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Digrat got renamed.
> 
> I think those guys turn on democracy too often. It should be restricted to nearly impossible regions like the maze.



^That much I can agree on.

Something like...if you're stuck in one place for 24 hours.

It would also remove the very annoying anarchy vs democracy wars.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> Damn you Dig Rat.



Your set


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oddish turned into a cabbage.

(I didn't even realise we had a thread for this. I've been addicted all week. )

And this is amazing.

[YOUTUBE]AJl37Nrp86E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 19, 2014)

I kinda wish they had launched with two separate streams. One with pure anarchy, and one with pure democracy. Would have been kinda cool to see how things played out then. 

Not that this isn't cool as it is. Frustrating, but a fun idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2014)

Pokefandom = best fandom


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2014)

Our current Rekt level = Gastly.

Can't wait to see the pain once a haunter appears.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2014)

Got linked this in twitch chat.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish we could teach Drowzee Psychic


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I wish we could teach Drowzee Psychic



You know the irony of tm29 not working on drowzee in battle was amusing.

The one time we got it right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2014)

My current desktop background


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 19, 2014)

They got Hitmonlee 

There is still hope


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

Did they get Lapras?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2014)

uuuuuuuuuuhhhh

what

whats going on?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

WHY ARE THEY ON THE COMPUTER AGAIN?
They released Lee and stored Helix


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2014)

it seemed too controlled to me


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2014)

Oddish is gone.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

Helix and Scope are back, sadly CCC is gone forever 
They should've used psychic on drow<ee when they had less items on bag


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2014)

I pray that Bird Jesus is safe?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

Bird Jesus is alright.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

Did we lose Cabbage and Hitmonlee?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

I think Cabbage is ok. In fact there's nothing on PC, the released X wing and CCC, these are all the pokemon we have.


----------



## Island (Feb 19, 2014)

Drowsee knows Psychic now at the expense of Hypnosis.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

That's cool :33
Cabbage knows Sleep powder anyways.

INB4 they forget Psychic to get Headbutt at Lv24


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know why I'm watching this...it's strangely fascinating...

They just caught a Gastly.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

Come to think about, Keeper's psychic moves and AJ's Dig are our only way to hit dem ghosts. Yeah. Tower is gonna take a while, but we might get a hypno out of this


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 19, 2014)

They wanna retrieve Gastly, I pray to Helix we don't lose more lives in the process.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 19, 2014)

If they try to go into the Safari Zone without money they won't be allowed in, right?

If that's the case then I have my doubts that they can beat this.


----------



## Island (Feb 19, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> If they try to go into the Safari Zone without money they won't be allowed in, right?
> 
> If that's the case then I have my doubts that they can beat this.


The guy lets you in for free if you don't have money.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 19, 2014)

Island said:


> The guy lets you in for free if you don't have money.



Oh, seems kinda strange to charge in the first place then.

Then I guess they'll be fine. It'll just take a long time.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Oh, seems kinda strange to charge in the first place then.
> 
> Then I guess they'll be fine. It'll just take a long time.



The charge is so you don't abuse it to catch Pokemon, but at the same time because Surf is in there and there is only a finite amount of amount before the Elite Four, they can't just lock you out.

Pokemon Red/Blue/Green and Silver/Gold/Crystal were nice in the fact that shit wasn't just handed to you. If you missed something you better prepare to search or else DEAD END MOTHER FUCKER.

Also related.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 20, 2014)

I really don't like the new democracy/anarchy rule


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I really don't like the new democracy/anarchy rule


It hardly does anything anyway. The "anarchists" have had uninterrupted control all day, and when they lose control, they just spam start9 until they get anarchy back.

It's like nothing has changed.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 20, 2014)

Except if anything it's slowed things down even more.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 20, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> INB4 they forget Psychic to get Headbutt at Lv24



Well, drowzee learns Psychic again at Lv32, but still...


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2014)

Used to be that people would ask what the current goal was and the majority would try to reach it. Heading in a general direction was feasible. Now literally half the players are simply doing whatever the other half doesn't want to do.

This is fucking stupid and no longer fun.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 20, 2014)

oh,and Digrat evolved apparently.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2014)

They've been trying to finish the Pok?mon Tower ever since I started watching...

They really overwrote Psychic? Jeez. And they're blacking out again.


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

The tower is their biggest obstacle yet, to be fair.

Considering most of their attacks are ineffective, usually three out of four, and that Gastly/Haunter almost always uses Confuse Ray, they don't get a chance to do any actual damage, in contrast to before where as long as they weren't switching, they'd at least to something useful.

They should be back on track once they Ghost-types are gone, the only real obstacles being the Safari Zone and any random ledges/puzzles that I can't really remember at the moment.

Not sure why they haven't gotten Fly, though. You don't need to beat Snorlax to get Fly. You just need to use Cut and find that secret house. Getting Cut and teaching it to Bird Jesus means they can't accidentally release him, something that is probably inevitable otherwise.

Also, for those of you who missed it, last night they got stuck in a battle with a paralyzed Gastly with minimal accuracy with only Pidgeot, who had no attacks that could hit said Gastly. Needless to say, this fight when on for _awhile_ until they finally lost against it.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2014)

I feel like it'll be more interesting to watch once they get out of the Tower. Until then I think I'll stop watching. I'm sure I'll find out when they get the Pok? Flute.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> Also, for those of you who missed it, last night they got stuck in a battle with a paralyzed Gastly with minimal accuracy with only Pidgeot, who had no attacks that could hit said Gastly. Needless to say, this fight when on for _awhile_ until they finally lost against it.



This happened just now.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> Not sure why they haven't gotten Fly, though.



Do you understand the pain an overworld dig would cause? We'd continually end up in pallet town. 

Btw aaabaaajss...

I can't believe we managed to get a name close to jesus.

You can't even script that.


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> This happened just now.


It's probably going to continue to happen until we get lucky enough to get to the healing pad and fight the ghost.



CA182 said:


> Do you understand the pain an overworld dig would cause? We'd continually end up in pallet town.


To be fair, we don't dig all that often, and when we do, it's indoors.

Can't use Fly indoors, and the big plus is that teaching Fly to Bird Jesus means we can't release it. That protection is well worth the random flying that will happen because if we release Bird Jesus, we might as well just stop playing.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thing is digrat placing us at the last pokemon center is easy to navigate back from.

Navigating back from pallet town though...

It would be funny. 

Actually I've decided I want to fly back to pallet town. We can go visit brock and get the old amber. :33


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Thing is digrat placing us at the last pokemon center is easy to navigate back from.
> 
> Navigating back from pallet town though...


On the other hand, releasing Bird Jesus means that our team will consist of members who are on par with wild Pokemon and weaker than random trainer teams.

We tried grinding yesterday. It failed tragically.



CA182 said:


> Actually I've decided I want to fly back to pallet town. We can go visit brock and get the old amber. :33


Save us Based Aerodactyl.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> On the other hand, releasing Bird Jesus means that our team will consist of members who are on par with wild Pokemon and weaker than random trainer teams.
> 
> *We tried grinding yesterday. It failed tragically.*
> 
> Save us Based Aerodactyl.



Only because we couldn't decide where to grind.

To much choice around lavender town. Need to go celadon city. 

You know I actually started replaying red cause of this. Soooo much nostalgia. But dem sprites.

EDIT

The keeper and apollo justice died...

We're screwed.


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> You know I actually started replaying red cause of this. Soooo much nostalgia. But dem sprites.


Me too.

There are a lot of good hacks out there for Gen I if you're looking for that nostalgia feeling but with a new story and new features. There's a hack called Pokemon Brown which makes a whole new region and even adds Gen II Pokemon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> The tower is their biggest obstacle yet, to be fair.
> 
> Considering most of their attacks are ineffective, usually three out of four, and that Gastly/Haunter almost always uses Confuse Ray, they don't get a chance to do any actual damage, in contrast to before where as long as they weren't switching, they'd at least to something useful.
> 
> ...



Once they get fly everything is fucked


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> Me too.
> 
> There are a lot of good hacks out there for Gen I if you're looking for that nostalgia feeling but with a new story and new features. There's a hack called Pokemon Brown which makes a whole new region and even adds Gen II Pokemon.



I'll play it afterwards.

But part of me just wanted to create my own bird jesus and slayer of trees. :33

I adore those two. If they get released I will legit cry.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

You know if I had the programming skill. 

I'd make this entire thing into a new skin for NF.

I'd even make the rep bar appear as helix fossils for green bars & dome fossils for red bars.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (Feb 20, 2014)

sig material


----------



## Bioness (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> You know if I had the programming skill.
> 
> I'd make this entire thing into a new skin for NF.
> 
> I'd even make the rep bar appear as helix fossils for green bars & dome fossils for red bars.



You don't need programming skills for that, just check the custom skins thread in the Lounge, there are plenty of posts telling you how to make them.


----------



## illyana (Feb 20, 2014)

link to  via reddit if anyone wants to keep up to speed!


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

Are we still in the tower?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bioness said:


> You don't need programming skills for that, just check the custom skins thread in the Lounge, there are plenty of posts telling you how to make them.



I'm on it then.

Question is will I finish before twitch completes the game or not? 

Also if you haven't read it yet...


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2014)

Bird Jesus. 

I chuckle every time I read that.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

>Gets to last floor of the tower.
>Digrat uses dig.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 20, 2014)

he's Bigdig now Chris


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Tbh I'm just calling him "Mah Digga."


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> >Gets to last floor of the tower.
> >Digrat uses dig.



Did it really?
I haven't been keeping up this evening.

That would be most hilarious


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> Did it really?
> I haven't been keeping up this evening.
> 
> That would be most hilarious



Indeed. It's almost worse than the silph scope incident, because the tower is our worst enemy. Our based bird has no power here.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2014)

They're still in the tower


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> They're still in the tower



We're nearly at marowak now. :33

As long as Digrat doesn't decide it's time to shine again.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> We're nearly at marowak now. :33
> 
> As long as Digrat doesn't decide it's time to shine again.



I jinxed it.

I fucking jinxed it. 

Five steps away.

Five fucking steps and we dug.

How do you even dig out of a 7 story building?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 20, 2014)

how do you think those holes appeared in the other Poke Graveyards?


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2014)

That rat is an endless source for fun and hilarity.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> The tower is their biggest obstacle yet, to be fair.
> 
> Considering most of their attacks are ineffective, usually three out of four, and that Gastly/Haunter almost always uses Confuse Ray, they don't get a chance to do any actual damage, in contrast to before where as long as they weren't switching, they'd at least to something useful.
> 
> ...



It was a Haunter 
I honestly thought Bird Jesus could stall it into struggle


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I jinxed it.
> 
> I fucking jinxed it.
> 
> ...


We were lucky that we couldn't dig out of an elevator because we did at least twice at the Rocket Hideout.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> It was a Haunter
> I honestly thought *Bird Jesus could stall it into struggle*



Two things about red and blue...

1) Enemies have unlimited pp. 
2) Struggle was a normal attack.

Which means if pidgeot ever runs our of pp against a ghost we could be sitting there forever. Since pidgeot can't kill itself. 

Also such a great start.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Two things about red and blue...
> 
> 1) Enemies have unlimited pp.
> 2) Struggle was a normal attack.
> ...



I wanted to believe 
When Haunter almost killed itself trying to get past Jess I thought "We got this". Then shit happened.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2014)

They're going to make it to the stairs right as I have to leave!


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

It's over. It's finally over. We beat the tower.


----------



## creative (Feb 20, 2014)

Island said:


> It's over. It's finally over. We beat the tower.



_And thus, the true demon's souls begins_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2014)

Safari ZONE


----------



## sadino (Feb 20, 2014)

5 bucks they get a surfer and release it in cinnabar island.

It's  the will of the Helix.




Island said:


> T
> 
> Not sure why they haven't gotten Fly, though. You don't need to beat Snorlax to get Fly. You just need to use Cut and find that secret house. Getting Cut and teaching it to Bird Jesus means they can't accidentally release him, something that is probably inevitable otherwise.



If i'm not mistaken,Gen 1 doesn't have a HMpoke protection against release.So Fly would be kinda pointless.

Unless the ROMhack has the protection.

I'm also expecting DigRat to lose Dig for some shitty move at some point like Drowzee lost Pyschic.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 20, 2014)

sadino said:


> 5 bucks they get a surfer and release it in cinnabar island.
> 
> It's  the will of the Helix.



It'd be damn funny, but I'm not sure they'd even be able to do that  I know the more recent games actually prevent that from happening, specifically to keep players from being trapped in places like that.

But then of course, it is Gen 1...


----------



## Bioness (Feb 20, 2014)

You can't release a Pokemon if it is the only one who knows an HM.


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

sadino said:


> If i'm not mistaken,Gen 1 doesn't have a HMpoke protection against release.So Fly would be kinda pointless.


Yes it does.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I'm on it then.
> 
> Question is will I finish before twitch completes the game or not?
> 
> Also if you haven't read it yet...













_____
I'm finding the playthrough strangely amusing.


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

One day, we're going to use the S.S. Ticket, and...


----------



## sadino (Feb 20, 2014)

Cabagge ascended to Gloomdom.

Also they got the Super Rod, no more risk of getting stuck.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't see them ever getting the Super Rod used properly. They'd never be able to time the button press or keep people from pressing anything until the ! appears.


----------



## sadino (Feb 20, 2014)

If i remember correctly Gen 1 fishing is automatic.

I don't play them since yellow and that was the last one i had a physical copy of so it's totally from memory.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2014)

They used the Rare Candy on Gloom.



> TwitchPlaysPokemon ‏@TPPokemon  1h
> After a week I think we know who the real victim here is. . .






They're back in Lavender Town! 

Pidgeot fainted due to poison.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 20, 2014)

I sincerely hope they do not try to go for Fly. It's a terrible idea. Not only will they probably end up teaching it to both Dux and Bird Jesus negating the inability to release an HM pokemon thing but it will be an even worse nuisance than dig.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 20, 2014)

My god, some of these are hilarious.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thia is the second time now I've woken up to what seems to be infinite progress. 

I'm assuming we didn't catch snorlax.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 21, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Thia is the second time now I've woken up to what seems to be infinite progress.
> 
> I'm assuming we didn't catch snorlax.



Nope.

We actually managed to successfully stock up on greatballs...only to run from it.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol we didn't even kill it. 

Oh well there's always celadons. 

Btw based jesus is so Haxxed. lvl 51.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh god, they're at Fuschia's city invisible maze. Bring it on


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

These fan arts are getting unreal.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

Rick Gastly too stronk. It annoyed the hell outta that Goldeen, now if we could reliably use night shade once shit is paralyzed from Lick.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 21, 2014)

XD

We were in the Safari Zone, making progress and suddenly?  DIGRAT, USE DIG!


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

Enclave said:


> XD
> 
> We were in the Safari Zone, making progress and suddenly?  DIGRAT, USE DIG!



Only acceptable outcome


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus could've solo'd Koga if we had used the potion


----------



## Enclave (Feb 21, 2014)

Possibly, would still have been close.

I tried to use dig once we took care of the trainers so we could heal, it didn't work


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

Why didn't we forget whirlwind? Gust was kinda decent, now Quick Attack is our only reliable attack


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

More to be found here:


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

I knew Tengen Toppa Digrat Laggan had to be a thing 
I don't really understand keeper's reference though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

The democrats are spamming start in anarchy mode.

Fucking hell, the hypocrisy.

Curse the day they implemented the fucking politics, seriously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd be okay if the creator took over to get Surf.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'd be okay if the creator took over to get Surf.



I wouldn't.

It would be a lot better if the community stopped fighting and decided on what to do together.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

This all happened because people chose to go with what was easy, rather than what was right.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Still fun to watch.

But the political aspect of things is killing it.


----------



## shinethedown (Feb 21, 2014)

I just love the way the community has reacted with all the fan arts, gifs etc. Its pure gold


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

Solution No start 9


----------



## Syko (Feb 21, 2014)

This is pure awesomeness

I hope it'll stay forever


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Syko (Feb 21, 2014)

oh god


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> This all happened because people chose to go with what was easy, rather than what was right.



If they instituted democracy only under extreme circumstances we wouldn't even be fighting over it, and it would have turned into some kind of positive meme.

But nobody can argue that without democracy we wouldn't still be at the maze.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

Syko said:


> oh god


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

RNG, about the same as twitch


----------



## eHav (Feb 21, 2014)

democracy in safary zone, people still spam start. its pointless


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

> Democracy is chosen
> First selected command: Start9

every single time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Island (Feb 21, 2014)

So much progress. Five badges already? I'm genuinely impressed with Twitch.

Our Aussie players know how to make progress.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just remembered rhydon can use surf.

What do you think are the chances we end up with that instead of lapras? 

EDIT

Jesus forgot gust for mirror move?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

This is my first time seeing Democracy in action.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> This is my first time seeing Democracy in action.



So you witnessed the "fun" of fighting Nidoran for 5 minutes and then spending another 5 at the screen to name it.


Terrible.

At the very least the check timer should be way shorter.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, it seems extremely slow, but in this instance it's pretty much a necessity.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

I am in the "Democracy is cheating" camp.
Without the step limit the Safari zone can be done in Anarchy. At this rate its just no fun watching it crawl along.
Also no sense of accomplishment.

Usually democracy is over in 10 minutes with next to no progress at all but this time people are so scared to get stuck here they keep it on way too long.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Its slowness is its downfall.

People get inpatient, and vote for anarchy as we get close to the prize.



Slice said:


> I am in the "Democracy is cheating" camp.
> Without the step limit the Safari zone can be done in Anarchy. At this rate its just no fun watching it crawl along.
> Also no sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Usually democracy is over in 10 minutes with next to no progress at all but this time people are so scared to get stuck here they keep it on way too long.



Same here.

Safari Zone is the one exception to the rule, due to its mechanics.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

I even like the fight that is going on with control switching around.
And i agree that even without step limit the Safari Zone is only beatable by pure chance, but i would love to see exactly that happen.

It cant be that hard to reduce the count timer for Democracy to ~3 seconds... That would even put in a bit more randomness because of the video delay while still keeping some kind of majority consensus.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

I can just imagine them running out of steps right in front of the Secret House though. 

They also need the Gold Teeth too, right?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Its slowness is its downfall.
> 
> People get inpatient, *and vote for anarchy as we get close to the prize.*



The worst part, is we'll probably go anarchy and dig out. 

On the subject of the safari zone.

Do you think we could pull this glitch off? 

[YOUTUBE]L2DlPbtsQqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

Wait a sec. So far i have been under the impression that this is a modded version of the game without the step limit.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

TM40 and a Venomoth! Venomoth is called AATTVVV.



Slice said:


> Wait a sec. So far i have been under the impression that this is a modded version of the game without the step limit.



No idea, if that's the case then by all means they could go anarchy.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Wait a sec. So far i have been under the impression that this is a modded version of the game without the step limit.



Streamer said he'd consider modding it if we get stuck here.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

Gold Teeth obtained!


----------



## creative (Feb 21, 2014)

fucking finally.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

They are in the house. If they run out of steps now.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

THEY GOT SURF!


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Ah! Finally!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

Anarchy, feel free to resume. This is hilarious.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

Meter going to anarchy at the speed of light.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

YES 

Now to teach surf to rhydon. 

LOL Anarchy clocked up three arrows.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Voted anarchy.

Not like we need to apply that HM to any pokemon first anyways.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh right they dont have a Pokemon in party that can learn Surf.
You know what that means? Another trip to the PC.

There are dangerous times ahead of us!


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Especially as anarchy takes hold once more.

Digrat, get us out of here!


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

Anarchy is back.

Things to happen:
- Digrat doing his thing
- Trying to get a Pokemon that can learn Surf from the PC
- Releasing the wrong one
- Tossing away Surf before teaching it
- Digrat doing his thing again

And it will be glorious.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

This comment...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

These life confessions are awesome


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

@Khris

Did I do it right? :33



Incoming PC shenanigans.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Gastly stored


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Gastly stored



Digrat stored.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

CA182 said:


> @Khris
> 
> Did I do it right? :33
> 
> ...



Naaaaah. Getting a boner during PC struggle is normal. 

It has to be something REAAAAAAAALY embarrassing.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm really impressed with everything they've managed to get through. 


CA182 said:


> This comment...



Holy fucking shit


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

WE MUST RECOVER DIGRAT


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Naruto said:


> WE MUST RECOVER DIGRAT



༼つ ◕_◕༽つ Sacrifice the cabbage. ༼つ ◕_◕༽つ

༼つ ◕_◕༽つ Teach Pidgeot Toxic ༼つ ◕_◕༽つ

I wish these to happen.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Gold teeth given to warden.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

They stopped Drowzee from evolving.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 21, 2014)

THey want him to learn psychic sooner as I recall.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol the progress twitch made in just a week puts my first red attempt to shame...

It took me two weeks to first leave pallet town. 

7 years old and so bad at gaming I didn't realise I could go up.


----------



## sadino (Feb 21, 2014)

The confession time on chat makes me think about all the "suicide messages" we'll get when they mistakenly release Bird Jesus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Lol the progress twitch made in just a week puts my first red attempt to shame...
> 
> It took me two weeks to first leave pallet town.
> 
> 7 years old and so bad at gaming I didn't realise I could go up.



I didn't think it was possible to be that bad at gaming. 7 years old, I was rocking super mario bros. Surely I couldn't beat it back then, but I remember reaching the further zones in the game.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> I didn't think it was possible to be that bad at gaming. 7 years old, I was rocking super mario bros. Surely I couldn't beat it back then, but I remember reaching the further zones in the game.



I thought the grass was a wall...

So I just spent two weeks exploring pallet town and getting to know people.

Trust me when Oak showed up outta nowhere I was shocked as hell.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

I had to make dinner, what did I miss since we got surf??


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I had to make dinner, what did I miss since we got surf??



Not much, just some battling on the very slow journey back to saffron city.

We died a couple times. 

We also managed to prevent drowzee evolving.

And we came across the YOLObiker.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2014)

I just found this:


----------



## Enclave (Feb 21, 2014)

Helix is always getting stored and the community buckles down to get him back every time.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 21, 2014)

Helix is our GOD.
We praise his infinity wisdom.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 21, 2014)

Upon what seems to be our final turn in Silph Co, everything's stopped working.

Dat Lift Key though.

Edit: And control has been returned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

What did these assholes do to digrat?   we MUST retrieve digrat, cabbage is shit anywyas. And Teach fly to Jesus.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

They beat their rival! The struggle to get Lapras!

WE HAVE LAPRAS 

His name is AIIIIIIRRR.


----------



## sadino (Feb 21, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> They beat their rival! The struggle to get Lapras!
> 
> WE HAVE LAPRAS
> 
> His name is AIIIIIIRRR.



Did Bird Jesus the usual soloing or we had something unusual?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

sadino said:


> Did Bird Jesus the usual soloing or we had something unusual?



Yep, Bird Jesus took 'em all out.

Not looking good if they go for Giovanni though, only Dux is left. They are trying to heal.


----------



## sadino (Feb 21, 2014)

With the overdependence on BJ don't you guys think they will have a super hard time against Lorelei?I can even see democracy coming into play during  battle and many many hours grinding.

Saw someone, back at cthe Tower, talking about how hard Agatha will be and this came to mind.

P.s: Hope i'm watching when they fight her for the first time, Bird Jesus getting ohkoed will sure be fun to watch.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 21, 2014)

sadino said:


> Did Bird Jesus the usual soloing or we had something unusual?


Bird Jesus solo'd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't Fucks with the Dux.


----------



## creative (Feb 21, 2014)

oh man. guys stop blasting me on twitch.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2014)

And they blacked out against a Scientist.


----------



## creative (Feb 21, 2014)

what a way to fucking go.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 21, 2014)

I love how they basically named the Lapras Air! I just wish it weren't so underleveled though.


----------



## creative (Feb 21, 2014)

goddamnit tumblr.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

I return home and have to see they deposited Digrat? This will not stand.


----------



## creative (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 22, 2014)

#RescueDigrat2014


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

This comic is amazing.





There's even a voice over


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mA6hXHlu8HQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DF4RUR5JmBg[/YOUTUBE]




Dude sounds so like yugi at the end of the part 2 video.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 22, 2014)

it's down


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

It's back.

And we have a keeper vs keeper battle. 

Btw if anyone is feeling nostalgic like me over the music.

Play this while watching. :33

[YOUTUBE]IEVOnoy6-Gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

Pok?mon fandom confirmed for best fandom


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 22, 2014)

twitch plays XY


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

Gastly, the bane of Twitch Plays Pok?mon. 

Thank goodness the enemy AI is horrid. Pidgeot's at 2 hp? Better use Lick.

MORE GASTLYS. Blacked out.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

Bird Jesus just defeated Gastly and a Haunter back to back using only Mirror Move while on 2 HP.

That is some epic shit.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

Praised be the bird. 

Seriously I was glued to that finale.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2014)

Bird Jesus


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is perfect.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 22, 2014)

All praise his allmightness


----------



## creative (Feb 22, 2014)

where is the group at now?

oh and there are now more helix fossil worshipers than mainstream than Judaism according to wikia.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

They are currently fighting Sabrina.

And they just blacked out.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

We got rekt in three moves.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

They beat Sabrina.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Mirror move is a good move in this case.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

The keeper's face!


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

They've entered Democracy again, not sure why because I wasn't watching.

It's a lot of Start9. And now Anarchy is back.

They are currently in Celadon City.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

I felt a new set was in order for twitch. 

I can't believe we're stuck in democracy. This is gonna be awhile isn't it.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I felt a new set was in order for twitch.
> 
> I can't believe we're stuck in democracy. This is gonna be awhile isn't it.



They're out of Democracy already. Not sure what the plan is though.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 22, 2014)

I think they're trying to get Zapdos, from the snippits I've gotten from the chat.

Good fucking luck doing _that_ on anarchy.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol zapdos.

Everything that requires is lulzy.

1) Using cut again on the tree.
2) Renavigating the ledge.
3) Using surf correctly
4) Not using the masterball in all of the encounters towards zapdos.

If we manage to get to zapdos and catch it in anarchy. It'll be a miracle.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

I wonder how they'll do in the Seafoam Islands. If they don't get Fly and surf from Pallet Town instead. And do they go for Articuno as well.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> I wonder how they'll do in the Seafoam Islands. If they don't get Fly and surf from Pallet Town instead.



Tbh I think 99% of the stream has decided that we mustn't go near seaform islands at ALL costs.

The only way we're completing that strength puzzle is when there's under 100 viewers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I felt a new set was in order for twitch.
> 
> I can't believe we're stuck in democracy. This is gonna be awhile isn't it.



BASED SIG IS BASED


----------



## Enclave (Feb 22, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Lol zapdos.
> 
> Everything that requires is lulzy.
> 
> ...



At which point the next time we get to the PC we'll accidentally release him


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> BASED SIG IS BASED



Thanks.

But all credit to this person.


When I can finish colouring that omastar there, that'll be my next sig. This is just a placeholder.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

They're trying to deposit someone in the Daycare. Aaaaaand we're over the ledge.


----------



## sadino (Feb 22, 2014)

Democracy got stronger these last days.

I'm worried.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

Seeing this one name, torpidwaters, just spamming on the commands.

Democracy has taken over once again as they try to get into the Daycare. Entry successful.

3 attempts at depositing Lapras which cannot be deposited due to knowing HMs.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2014)

sadino said:


> Democracy got stronger these last days.
> 
> I'm worried.



I found something out earlier. All it takes to stem the tide is a very dedicated person typing.

I found typing the following at about a rate of 3/4 seconds per post allows you to spam.

anarachy -> a -> whichever direction you need to go -> anarchy -> etc.

I was proper spamming that when people tried going democracy by pewter city. Luckily it worked.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

Anarchy is about to take over again because they can't do something as simple as accounting for lag.

I hope we don't jump the ledge again. Aaaaaand we're over the ledge.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 22, 2014)

Already done.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

I feel like they should just give up on the Daycare and getting Zapdos and move on to Cinnabar Island. If they stick with Anarchy for that they'll probably just run away from Zapdos.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 22, 2014)

I say they should go for the Zapdos and add another bird to the team. Dux and Bird Jesus are the best ones on the team. 



Even if they don't end up catching Zapdos they'll at least get some more exp points and some more ledge, tree, surf drama.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

No real update after the repeated Daycare failures. Headed for Zapdos without having deposited anyone.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 22, 2014)

Currently trying to cut a tree, I think. They're near one at least.

EDIT: And they're past it, in record time I think.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Teach zapdos fly.
So we can't lose it.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2014)

I wonder if the hive has realized that getting to Zapdos requires either navigating Rock Tunnel again or crossing that dreaded ledge on Route 9.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 22, 2014)

What the actual fuck, this is amazing 







Now I'm just waiting for this whole thing to make headline news.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2014)

This action-packed ledge jumping is too much for me to handle. Going to call it a night. Maybe when I wake up they'll be near the Power Plant.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> This action-packed ledge jumping is too much for me to handle. Going to call it a night. Maybe when I wake up they'll be near the Power Plant.


Considering it took us 12 hours the first time...


----------



## sadino (Feb 23, 2014)

WHat's happening at the ledge?the democrats seem to be trying to get back to the pallet>cinnabar route.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 23, 2014)

the I love about this is the humor that has came from this. I cant watch more than ten minutes but ive died laughing when some did a history of what has happen so far and the pictures are just the best


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

We beat the ledge again. Now onto Zapdos.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2014)

Aww, we were SO close to accessing the PC to retrieve Digrat, err, put a pokemon away so we can get Zapdos.


----------



## sadino (Feb 23, 2014)

Still at PP,almost wasted the Master Ball on a magnemite.

They reached Zapdos chamber,did one lap without engaging it.

Edit:Zapdos captured full ANARCHY.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy is trying to use the masterball on Zapdos as I type!

WE GOT ZAPDOS ON ANARCHY!

AA-j is his name!

Now we have to go to the PC to retrieve him, those will be dark times!


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

FUCK THE HATERS. WE DID IT.

WE CAUGHT ZAPDOS.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2014)

It seems AA-j has a nickname, he's Anarchy Jesus.

Kinda wish people would try to nick name him something that's not about jesus.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol, we deposited Bird Jesus and democracy is going into overdrive to get him back.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Cabbage deposited.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

ZAPDOS DEPOSITED


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Dux deposited.

Zapdos almost released. Holy hell.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Our helix fossil!

Got Zapdos back.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 23, 2014)

So, what is this even about

>Jumps on Twitch
>Assaultassaultassault


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

50,000 people all controlling Pokemon Red at once via twitch chat.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Whew, got our helix fossil back.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 23, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> 50,000 people all controlling Pokemon Red at once via twitch chat.



How the hell does the game even handle that?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Alpha~13 said:


> How the hell does the game even handle that?



With a great deal of input lag.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 23, 2014)

It's not so much the game that interests/amazes me but the amazing deal of art and lore surrounding it. This fucking fandom, man.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just seen what we did in the pc.

We're gonna die here aren't we. 

Also can't believe they caught zapdos while I was asleep.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

We released Venonat.

Cutest pokemon. 

Forever gone.


----------



## Syko (Feb 23, 2014)

How the fucking hell did they catch zapdos


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't believe we haven't managed to release any of the main party with how much we withdrew and deposited. 

Still lets not tempt fate.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Syko said:


> How the fucking hell did they catch zapdos



In anarchy mode, with a master ball that we somehow managed to not waste on fodder pokemon.



CA182 said:


> I can't believe we haven't managed to release any of the main party with how much we withdrew and deposited.
> 
> Still lets not tempt fate.



We must rescue Bird Jesus, at any cost.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

Syko said:


> How the fucking hell did they catch zapdos


Very carefully.

Catching him involved pressing down and A in the menu, so as long as people weren't pressing right (running the risk of escaping) or pressing B (exiting the items menu), we would eventually get to the Master Ball. Most of our items were Key Items, so we didn't have to worry about using random items and wasting turns, though, I think we used a Max Potion on somebody.

It helped that the Master Ball was so far down the items menu that we were less likely to accidentally click on it.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh god...

We caught more pokemon and now have no slots left.

Meaning rather than just a difficult extraction, we now must deposit the correct 4 pokes into box 2. Move to box 1 and withdraw the pokes we need.

Save us jesus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Always said that PokeFandom >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

CA182 said:


> The keeper's face!



I miss them all. Yesterday was such innocent times.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

This is how close we were to losing AJ.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Never has the pokemon centers music sounded so chaotic and dangerous.

It's actually worse than blues arrival theme.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Where the fuck is Bird Jesus?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

^In the pc along with the rest of the team. 



Khris said:


> [sp][/sp]



While I might be an avian messianic. I would switch to being an amberist in a heartbeat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

AA-J is the true False Prophet


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol democracy is upon us.

I wonder if we can save digrat while we're in there?

We've passed the bar! Why isn't it democratic now? 

EDIT

Success. Time to extract the rat, bird and plesiosaur.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Can't maintain democracy


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

God this is harder than I imagined.

So much potential to end up slowly walking to death.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

There's a wiki.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Can't people realize that there's a lag


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

I fear that just as we change the box we turn into anarchy.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

I fear that just as we start releasing tactically...

Anarchy comes into play. And with all the people spamming a it'll be a massacre. 

EDIT



> JUST SPAM DEMOCRACY IF YOU'RE TOO STUPID TO VOTE PROPERLY --------%%%



Legit laughing irl.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Surprised they caught Zapdos in Anarchy, would have been fun to watch.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Aww ffs...

The idiots didn't listen and spam a.

We needed to kill the spares for space. Instead they spammed b.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

And now people are democratically trying to release pokemon.

Anarchy is about to take over.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy resumes. It feels like missed a lot in the course of a few hours


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol I tried releasing...

But the b purists are too strong. 

Now it's upto anarchy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy again. Bird Jesus


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Twitch plays pokemon

Final result = Slain by pc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

We deposited Dux.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

And taught Zapdos Take Down.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

We gave the anti jesus take down.

It's so gonna be suiciding teams. 

Iirc wasn't the recoil on take down in part 1 25%?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

We deposited Helix!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

How did Bird Jesus get deposited in the first place anyways? What were we trying to do?


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

They switched out the entire team including Bird Jesus last night? What craziness happened.
With so many Pokemon in the box retrieving a specific one is near impossible.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

They can't proceed without AIR/Lapras though. Unless they have a new Pok?mon that can learn surf and strength in their team. Which appears to be a jumbled mess of Nidorans and Zapdos.

Geodude deposited. Withdrew the Helix Fossil. I think they withdrew another Nidoran, couldn't tell since my stream lagged.

AIA (Exeggcute?) released. AAA (Paras) released, HM01 withdrawn.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

AAA the Paras released.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't keep up with this anymore.

Zapdos deposited I think, Venonat and Nidoran released? Items getting deposited. Holy shit.

Down to 1 Pok?mon in the party. This is madness. 

Digrat is back. Nidoran deposited.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok tell me DUX and Jesus are still alive. I dare look.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe they are, just stuck with AIR in the PC.

I have to leave so I hope nothing crazy happens while I'm gone.

And as I say that AIR has been retrieved. But the Helix Fossil is deposited. Bird Jesus is back as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

I go take a shit and all this happens? Da fuck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes the prince is back. Now Bird Jesus please. 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. BIRD JESUS 

Flee the PC. Flee the PC now.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

The helix threw himself into the abyss to ressurect our team. 

PRAISED BE THE HELIX!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Archangel and Digrat had to be sacrificed.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Still can't believe the archangel knows take down.

That seems built for lulz. We need to get it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

No get out. GET OUTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

The PC is like a black hole.

Sucking all tpp life into it. Only the reverse power of the helix saves us.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

I completely lost track

Who got released?
What is the current team?


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

they released cabbage


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> they released cabbage



ALL HOPE IS LOST!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

No.. You bastards. 

PC is hatred personified. It's pure Evil.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

I am so fucking stressed right now


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

Cabbage gone? Zapdos stuck in the depths of the PC together with Drowzee and Dux. Digrat back in team?


Mother of god.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

The pc is pokemon's version of russian roulette.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

My heart skipped a beat when that happened


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

If they manage to get Dashbat and that Venonat out for Drowzee and Zapdos this would be a really good team.
But thats never going to happen.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cabbage sacrificed himself to keep the false prophet satisfied.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

"Accessed BILL's PC"

Every time I read this, my butthole cringes.

OH GOD. Close to releasing the Keeper.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

"Do you really want to release Drowzee?"

We were saved by a single prompt of "B" by one guy.
I couldn't screen cap fast enough.

My heart.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Digrat and rick are back in the pc. The keeper has returned.

I'm so tense lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Deposited Rick Gastly


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

DUUUUUUXXXXXX NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

OMG NOOOO.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

DUX WHYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Dux released. Bird Jesus Stored again. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

If they release Bird Jesus I'll quit this shit.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

I AM SO FUCKING SCARED


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Dux... mighty slayer of trees... our beloved leek-wielding freak that proved so unexpectedly useful... you have gone to join Abby and Jay Leno and the others after a term of faithful service. We will miss you, and we swear by the Helix that in your absence we will overcome the false prophet, the terrible Dome fossil, and the terrible dualistic entity known as Bill's PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Zapdos is Flareon's revenge.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

waking up to this last page has been hilarious.

But didn't Dux have cut? What about the HM protection? 

Edit: I saw one person say "Don't you see? Zapdos is the second coming of the False Prophet!" 

Couldn't screen cap it though, but my god.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> waking up to this last page has been hilarious.
> 
> But didn't Dux have cut? What about the HM protection?



Was he the only one with cut?


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

Zapdos seemed to be a savior but apparently he is the bringer of discord and chaos. Forcing them to the dreaded PC.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> Zapdos seemed to be a savior but apparently he is the bringer of discord and chaos. Forcing them to the dreaded PC.



To be fair, we went back for Dux too, since we needed cut.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

They are so desperate now there is a real majority going for democracy.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

Democracy has taken over to shoulder this mammoth task of visiting the PC. 

Step aside anarchists


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Was he the only one with cut?



Yes.

With cabbage dead our hopes relied on dux to cut...

Now it appears the only option left to us is to fly. Zapdos wants us to take to the skies...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

A simple withdraw of Bird Jesus and Helix please.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

This has to be the first time I've ever seen democracy in unison. Dux sacrificed himself to bring us unity.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

Cant Digrat learn cut?
Also was that "you can't release them if they are the only ones having an ability" a false assumption?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

No unity needed. Just spam A.

Wait, but Bird Jesus is way down.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> Cant Digrat learn cut?
> Also was that "you can't release them if they are the only ones having an ability" a false assumption?



Yeah.

Releasing a pokemon with cut there is fine. Since rock tunnel is still available. And pokemon able to learn cut can be caught in the grass.

Plus the nidoran line learns cut.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

This 30 sec delay is hell.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2014)

They can't coordinate their efforts even in democracy mode 

Nobody uses the wait command, people keep spamming commands after there's more than 50 votes in a single one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

I always think three steps ahead. Cuz I feel there's a 30-40 second delay.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh jeez, I thought they'd succeeded with Zapdos for a second there, but then they took out something else...

Zapdos get; now only Bird Jesus remains...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

They got the Archangel. 

Now Bird Jesus pl0x.

EDIT: Helix too. Now Bird Jesus.


----------



## hehey (Feb 23, 2014)

Was Zapdos really that important?


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

Bird Jesus and his Archangel are the only ones that really deal any damage.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

hehey said:


> Was Zapdos really that important?



No we had everything we needed.

We shoulda tossed the masterball.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

Its infuriating to see all those people not taking the delay into account.


----------



## hehey (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought Digrat was what got us out of the Ghost Tower after Drwosee forgot Psychic....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Stored the prince again.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

You know the most horrible part about not having a cutter?

Hm01 is in the pc. 

Right I can't watch this anymore. I'm gonna come back later and assess the damage then.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

In memory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Only anarchy can save Bird Jesus.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

OMG how could they release DUX


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

I return and see chaos has claimed two more Pok?mon? Bummer.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

Zapdos MUST be eliminated he is the source of all evil.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

They need to get AIR and Bird Jesus out again? Day 11 will be nothing but PC madness!


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Annnnnnnnnnnd we're back to democracy.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

This is ridiculously hilarious. They just can't account for lag.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

And now "b5a5downadown5a4" is the prevailing command, but it can't even be completed in one cycle!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy returns, here's to hoping we have no more casualties.

Venomoth deposited, a Nidoran released.

Another Nidoran taken out.

They left the Pok?mon Center without AIR and Bird Jesus. They can't proceed without AIR. Unless they want to evolve Rhyhorn into Rhydon and teach it Surf, which will take a long time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

But Venomoth can learn cut.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Going for Zapdos instead of just heading to Cinnabar Island was a huge mistake.

At least they got back into the Pok?mon Center.

Drowzee deposited. Nidoran withdrawn.

Dorkly has a  for this up.

Back to Democracy.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> But Venomoth can learn cut.



Not in gen 1.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Back to anarchy. Incredible, they make the same mistakes over and over again in democracy.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy Reigns!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

They deposited a Nidoran. Withdrew a Venonat.

OMG DIGRAT GOT RELEASED


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Back to anarchy. Incredible, they make the same mistakes over and over again in democracy.



just like real democracy


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy claims yet another victim in Digrat. That's Dux, Cabbage, and Digrat all in the name of getting that Zapdos.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

DIGRAT NOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

He was only a child. 

Today has been a mass genocide of unreal proportions. Never again.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

NO DigRat 
We must kill Zapdos.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

They deposited Rhyhorn. Dangerously close to Bird Jesus now. Withdrew Gastly, Bird Jesus is next on the list.

SWEET BIRD JESUS THAT WAS CLOSE


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

Is it wrong that I want Bird Jesus to be released only to see the reactions of the chat?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Flareon was but a Prophet. Zapdos is an anti-christ.



So true.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Democracy resumes. Can we finally coordinate and retrieve Bird Jesus and AIR?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

DigRat too? You fuckers.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Seeming to be....not likely, Az.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

We must unite and kill the anti-crist YES!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

RATTAZA thank you.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Helix Almighty that was way to close.

ONE VOTE AWAY FROM RELEASING BIRD JESUS!

_Everything_ stopped except for "b".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Helix save us. We're stuck on releasing Bird Jesus.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

These guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Oh Helix Almighty that was way to close.
> 
> ONE VOTE AWAY FROM RELEASING BIRD JESUS!
> 
> _Everything_ stopped except for "b".



No i show a bitch press a


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

They deposited Zapdos


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Zapdos deposited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. The Antichrist was deposited.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Zubat was deposited as well. Room for Bird Jesus and Air.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh shit. Depositing frenzy.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes now we need to release the anti-christ and we are gud.
The tragedy will end


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol this car wreck is just getting larger and larger by the hour.

Although a team of lapras, zapdos, pidgeot, drowzee, gastly and nidorino wouldn't be too bad.

Just lacks a cutter. Poor Dux. T_T


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

a the Nidoran was deposited as well. Do they dare try and get Zapdos back?

Looks like a full deposit bar Gastly. Venonat is deposited. Only Gastly remains.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Helix, a_9_ on deposit!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

BIRD JESUS RETURNS! 

Now we need AIR!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Bird Jesus 

I have missed thee


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 23, 2014)

all of my feels


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Zubat, AIR, Venomoth, and Drowzee were withdrawn!


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

AIR gotten.

The Keeper also.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Run run while we can


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 23, 2014)

Good. Now either leave the Pokemon Center or try and release the Judas that is Zapdos.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Currently trying to deposit Ghastly for Zapdos if I got it right.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Stop trying to get Zapdos back out!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

back on release...

EDIT: and off.


----------



## sadino (Feb 23, 2014)

I could even accept Bird Jesus getting released,but not Digrat.

That was the biggest treason so far.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

Digrat. 

Of all the losses that one cut deepest. It was such a bro. Bringing much needed fun into the play. 

You will be remembered.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Now they're in the item storage.

Also a strong push to Anarchy.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy resumes at the PC. Not good.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2014)

They need to let it go
Screw Zapdos. With the exception of not having a cutter this team is solid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

So many lost lives. And for what?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

We have to go through Rock Tunnel because we don't have Cut anymore


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Did we ever get HM01 out?

Because there's no way back to pallet town without cut. 

Even fly's HM is behind a tree.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

This ever so proves that the HMs in general were a stupid idea that needs to be disposed of by GameFreak.


----------



## sadino (Feb 23, 2014)

If this gen had the HM protection Dux or Cabbage would've survived.
And ya,they need the damn Cut.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Well there is one option...

The perils of seaform. :saruman


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't know if I can take another PC disaster to try and get Cut. But Seafoam is probably just as bad.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 23, 2014)

Why the hell is releasing even a thing in these games?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

dem feels


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> dem feels



Too soon. 

Also apart from capturing a second oddish... Cut is barred. Unless we trek all the way back to the safari zone to catch paras. 

Seafoam is now our only path.


----------



## That Background Character (Feb 23, 2014)

First some fan art I liked:

Also read this

So a guy called Destiny wanted to kill Bird Jesus and all this happen


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 23, 2014)

Seems kinda redundant now lol. Takes too long for them to get anywhere and the chat is spammed full of DEMOCRACY!!!!! ANARCHY!!!! 

e-e


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

This takes a special kind of stupid:


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

It took them 37 minutes to get rid of C3KO?


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 23, 2014)

I would say the safe thing to do would be to withdraw Zapdos from the PC in democracy mode but with the idiots trying to sabotage the game in democracy forget about it.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> It took them 37 minutes to get rid of C3KO?



Will you believe we were trying to withdraw it to face down sabrina? 

Still I think the greatest loss today was Dux and Digrat.

"Wildcard bitches!"

I'll miss saying that.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 23, 2014)

poor digital souls


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Helix, why are they at a PC again?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Oh Helix, why are they at a PC again?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 23, 2014)

all hail old amber :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Noooooo. Stay away from that evil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Something tells me that the raids are beginning. We have no use for the PC.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

And Democracy's in now. If this is a raid, I'm legitimately terrified.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

We can't let them take over. Helix is calling us.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of "down2a9", which would go to Release.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

> Arnett001: time to release jesus



At this time I'd wish for the creator to pause the feed. 



> Introbulus: Take note of those saying Down2a9, they lead us astray



Preach


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 23, 2014)

dang it 

they could reload the save >.>


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Damnit I was gonna sleep...

Wait it might be a better idea to sleep without watching, and take in the nightmare in the morning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

> Rawrmander_: Don't *** vote for democracy. A popular streamer with all his follwers want it to be democracy so they can release bird jesus



They're targeting him. 

They're using Zapdos as an excuse for their evil acts.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

I muted the stream during the Rock Tunnel while I watched other stuff. Being back at the PC terrifies me.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, there seem to be dark times on the horizon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

> Duckdoom: WE WILL GET NOWHERE IF WE DONT USE THE CODE b9a5downa2



look at this shit


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2014)

Inb4 they release AIR.

I can just see the visible pain it would cause.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy took over, hopefully nothing bad happens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. Anarchy. And people realized that it's a raid.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 23, 2014)

Using democracy mode to retrieve Zapdos wouldn't have been such a problem if there weren't idiots on there spamming down2a9. 

Spamming b was the safest solution.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2014)

This is why Internet Democracy never works, people want the world to burn anonymously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

I refuse to accept Zapdos. It's the reason Cabbage, Digrat, and Dux got release.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Are they trying to do the Daycare again for Zapdos?


----------



## eHav (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm so glad.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Democracy took over. That damn Daycare.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

They're gonna jump over anyway, mark my words.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> They deposited a Nidoran. Withdrew a Venonat.
> 
> OMG DIGRAT GOT RELEASED


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Or they won't. I'll be damned.

EDIT: They gave Bird Jesus to the daycare, because for some Helix-forsaken reason the pointer started at the bottom.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

They deposited Bird Jesus at the Daycare


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh for the love of.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Drowzee has now been placed at the Daycare.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Just gave The Keeper to him now.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Drowzee was taken back out. Maybe they'll get it right this time.

Nope, Gastly.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Dat front page.
Dem satirical headlines.

Even though I know this article is a joke, that does sound like something Nintendo would do, given the recent Youtube monetization stuff.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Just put Gastly in.


----------



## hehey (Feb 23, 2014)

^^for a second there i actually believed that fake article...


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Anarchy is back.

It looks like Rick Gastly is gone for good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 23, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Dat front page.
> Dem satirical headlines.
> 
> Even though I know this article is a joke, that does sound like something Nintendo would do, given the recent Youtube monetization stuff.


They best not get any ideas 



hehey said:


> ^^for a second there i actually believed that fake article...


And I was outright duped


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

THE PC! OH GOD THE PC!


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

I leave for two minutes, and we're at the PC.

Oh god, we're booting it up!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

AAAAAAAAA was taken out


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Democracy is about to take over.

Stream host seriously needs to remove the multiple commands function of democracy. One big raid spamming down2a9 at the pc screen could ruin everything.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

I see those "Down2A9A9" entries


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Seems about 40-50 is what tends to win the majority vote.

That's wouldn't take a massive raid to beat.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Zubat deposited.

THEY BROKE IT. 

It's back, they overshot anyway.

They finally got Zapdos.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

This battle was not worth it.

Cabbage, Dux, Digrat.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Though this has inspired me to play through Pokemon Soul Silver. Haven't touched the Gold/Silver series since I was a kid.

I completely forgot that Team Rocket cut off the tails of living Slowpokes because they're a delicacy.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

Do we have Zapdos in the party yet?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2014)

Island said:


> Do we have Zapdos in the party yet?



Yep, I think the party is all set.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

AIR, Bird Jesus, Zapdos, Drowzee, Venomoth, and a Nidorino.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 23, 2014)

I think they've got a pretty good line up now and should never visit the PC again. If they need to get items, they can safely use the PC in Pallet town I believe. 

The Fonz can learn Cut, right?


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> AIR, Bird Jesus, Zapdos, Drowzee, Venomoth, and a *Nidorino*.


Man, if only we had a Moon Stone right about now.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

At least Nidorino can learn cut. Meaning we don't have to visit the dreaded PC again.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 23, 2014)

If you mean Nidorino, no, not in . No one in the party can learn Cut.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> At least Nidorino can learn cut. Meaning we don't have to visit the dreaded PC again.


We don't need Cut anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> If you mean Nidorino, no, not in . No one in the party can learn Cut.





Island said:


> We don't need Cut anymore.




Then screw it. Off to become champions


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 23, 2014)

Can we ditch nidorino and resurrect Helix?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 24, 2014)

Imo it's not as funny when they're TRYING to fuck up.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

So they put Zapdos in the team now, huh? Fools! It seems people only care about power now and that they have forgotten what this yellow bird did to us. The Judas.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 24, 2014)

Zapdos shows the true power of Anarchy, the loss of Dig Rat was a mighty blow to Anarchy but Helix spoke, his sacrifice was not in vain.

Only a follower of the Dome would dare blame Zapdos for all that transpired.


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2014)

Synnia said:


> So they put Zapdos in the team now, huh? Fools! It seems people only care about power now and that they have forgotten what this yellow bird did to us. The Judas.



All chaos aside. This is a surprisingly solid team.
And now they should never need to go to the PC again.


----------



## creative (Feb 24, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Zapdos shows the true power of Anarchy, the loss of Dig Rat was a mighty blow to Anarchy but Helix spoke, his sacrifice was not in vain.
> 
> Only a follower of the Dome would dare blame Zapdos for all that transpired.


as a dome worshiper, I'm hurt by you're words. I'm willing to believe in zapdos though as I feel for you and all you're brothers with the dig rat sacrifice.

this _religion_ is seriously getting out of hand though. how do you evolve from thousands of years of faithful and religious conflict in seven fucking days?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

I like this fake Helix/Dome religious conflict.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

>At the PC again
>Air Jordan deposited


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh for- _why are they back there!?_


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

No idea, but I keep seeing "Helix demands a sacrifice!" in the chat.


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2014)

They had a solid team.

Why do they have to go to the PC again.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 24, 2014)

Apparently they deposited Bird Jesus to revive the Helix, and are now trying to get him out.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

Bird Jesus retrieved.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 24, 2014)

Now they need AIR.

EDIT: Or wait, maybe not. Can Omanyte learn Surf and Strength?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 24, 2014)

AIR retrieved.


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2014)

So they basically switched out Drowzee for the Helix Fossil?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

Helix Fossil was turned into an Omanyte. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

inb4 released


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2014)

Based helix has been resurrected


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2014)

We have a god, a savior, and a king in our party. We cannot lose.


----------



## creative (Feb 24, 2014)

watch lance body or that ghost type trainer from the elite four body us. atleast four times before we kill'em.


----------



## hehey (Feb 24, 2014)

I hear that the streamer will mod gen 2 next and have the Red on Mount Silver use the team that he has at the end of this stream.... can you imagine going against Bird Jesus?


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2014)

hehey said:


> I hear that the streamer will mod gen 2 next and have the Red on Mount Silver use the team that he has at the end of this stream.... can you imagine going against Bird Jesus?


Source?

I'd stick around for another play through, probably.


----------



## Lasker (Feb 24, 2014)

hehey said:


> I hear that the streamer will mod gen 2 next and have the Red on Mount Silver use the team that he has at the end of this stream.... can you imagine going against Bird Jesus?



 Ecruteak Gym in anarchy mode would be really funny


----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

Woah wait hold up one minute!

How and when did we get to cinnebar island? Someone please explain.


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Woah wait hold up one minute!
> 
> How and when did we get to cinnebar island? Someone please explain.


We walked to Pallet Town from the Power Plant and then surfed south. On the way, we evolved Nidorino and got the Town Map.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

Island said:


> We walked to Pallet Town from the Power Plant and then surfed south. On the way, we evolved Nidorino and got the Town Map.



But...

How did we cut down the tree!?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 24, 2014)

d'aaaaaw :33


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

They evolved Nidorino into Nidoking and revived the Helix Fossil while I was asleep. Awesome.


----------



## hehey (Feb 24, 2014)

lol Red might have a wipe in the mansion due to everybody getting poisoned by Koffings, Bird Jesus is down and Zapdos just got poisoned./


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

Zapdos learned Thunder!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope we manage to teach blizzard to someone.

In gen 1 it was broken.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

I just noticed, the time on the save final is stuck on 255 hours forever.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

Stream is down!

We are back. Phew.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't know if anyone's posted this before. But it's fascinating


----------



## sadino (Feb 24, 2014)

CA182 said:


> But...
> 
> How did we cut down the tree!?



They surfed to the Unknown Dungeon and jumped the ledge to Mt Moon.


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 24, 2014)

This stream is so popular that they even mentioned it on the news


----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

Best image of the day.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## MightiestRooster (Feb 24, 2014)

From this day onwards, ATV shall be called Forest Gump. Run Forest, ruuuuuun!


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

i stopped watching on day 5 after digrat

what highlights have come forward


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2014)

Catching Zapdos in Anarchy was probably the biggest one.
Followed by the try to get it out of the PC and losing countless Pokemon in the process.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> i stopped watching on day 5 after digrat
> 
> what highlights have come forward



They caught Zapdos with the Master Ball and managed to release Digrat, Dux, and Cabbage the Gloom.

They also revived the Helix Fossil.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

ALL HAIL THE HELIX FOSSIL


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## SinRaven (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

MEGA OMASTAR INCOMIGN?!

MEGA FOSSILMONS
YES PLZ GAMEFREAK


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

Digrat's spirit lives on. :33:33:33:33:33

Wildcard Bitches!


----------



## sadino (Feb 24, 2014)

That didn't happen...

It simply can't...

no...


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2014)

Is too much of a coincidence, isn't?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

I wonder how strong Rick in the daycare will be once we finally walk back to him. 

Maybe he'll be the savior who returns in our hour of greatest need. (Aka. The Elite Four.)


----------



## sadino (Feb 24, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I wonder how strong Rick in the daycare will be once we finally walk back to him.
> 
> Maybe he'll be the savior who returns in our hour of greatest need. (Aka. The Elite Four.)



inb4 we get back and hes at lvl 100(can't even evolve).


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

got a DUX
starting sweeping with him

ALL REMEMBER DUX


----------



## CA182 (Feb 24, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> got a DUX
> starting sweeping with him
> 
> ALL REMEMBER DUX



DUX - The Slayer Of Trees!

Never forget.  

Also nice sweep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eI_CkvlHm_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 24, 2014)

Started a fossil mining in y after all the fossils 

team helix is winning


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 24, 2014)

This is gay. Get rid of ATV and retrieve the keeper. You guys killed everything I loved except for Bird Jesus and Lord Helix


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

Please no more PC stuff.

Too many have been lost to it already.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Feb 24, 2014)

Who did they lose?

A guy's blocking their way and they're permamently stuck.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

If only we had Digrat


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

They can just black out to the wild Pok?mon, but this is quite hilarious. 

Democracy engaged for this.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 24, 2014)

How did they even find themselves in that position? 



Jet Pistol said:


> Who did they lose?



Cabbage, Dux, Digrat, and a bunch of other (less important) ones.

And almost ended up releasing Bird Jesus and Zapdos.

That PC is the final boss of this game.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 24, 2014)

But the Keeper 
I didn't know this was possible, and we thought Revive girl was overly attached


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2014)

They finally blacked out.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2014)

> Venturing to the PC has ended badly before, and this time they had trolls to deal with. A Redditor discovered that a StarCraft 2 player by the name of Destiny was amassing 2000-3000 people to attempt to troll TPP and release Bird Jesus.


 That's OD


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2014)

The streamer would probably just restore a save if raiders did too much damage.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 24, 2014)

> Venturing to the PC has ended badly before, and this time they had trolls to deal with. A Redditor discovered that a StarCraft 2 player by the name of Destiny was amassing 2000-3000 people to attempt to troll TPP and release Bird Jesus.



It seems that we would've been overwhelmed, but to go beyond the impossible and kick reason to the curb, that's how Team Helix rolls.

Listen up, Dome followers, don't underestimate us! Whether it be democracy, the pc, or even those dreaded ledges, they mean nothing to us. We will pierce the path and methods you've chosen! That is who we are, the Team Helix! *Who the hell do you think we are?!*


----------



## Vitriol (Feb 24, 2014)

that lich king comic is fucking brilliant


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2014)

I dont get it. What is happening there?


Oh wait...
Did his team faint ONE square away from the key???


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> I dont get it. What is happening there?


Bird Jesus (last pokemon in party) fainted due to poison and we blacked out just before we could grab the key, a la Digrat.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 25, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> But the Keeper
> I didn't know this was possible, and we thought Revive girl was overly attached







Slice said:


> I dont get it. What is happening there?
> 
> 
> Oh wait...
> Did his team faint ONE square away from the key???





Totally not a cat said:


> Bird Jesus (last pokemon in party) fainted due to poison and we blacked out just before we could grab the key, a la Digrat.



What Cat said. We died right next to the key.


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2014)

The team:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 25, 2014)

What did I miss since they just entered the abandoned mansion?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2014)

All that trouble to get a Pokemon with Surf.
Now they have 3 in party that know it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

Pure evil.



Slice said:


> All that trouble to get a Pokemon with Surf.
> Now they have 3 in party that know it.



IKR.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 25, 2014)

They always make progress when I go to bed 

They beat Blaine, one more gym and then Victory Road!


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 25, 2014)

When they landed in the room full of PCs.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> When they landed in the room full of PCs.



This is true fear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it's possible to be champions within 24 hours or less. There aren't many complications ahead as far as I remember.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2014)

What about the boulder puzzles at Victory Road?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2014)

Khris said:


> I think it's possible to be champions within 24 hours or less. There aren't many complications ahead as far as I remember.



Cave, strength.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 25, 2014)

or Giovanni's gym and that ledge outside it


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2014)

The rock puzzle on Victory road and the Ledge 2.0 are the biggest obstacles left.
Well. That and actually beating the elite 4.

It will be glorious


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 25, 2014)

Whenever they make it to Victory Road, do you think they'll make any attempt at catching Moltres? Without a Master Ball it seems highly unlikely, but they did manage to catch Zapdos in Anarchy.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 25, 2014)

Helix would solo Lance if he had ice moves


----------



## sadino (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory Road will probably take more than 2 days alone.There are strong trainers,and puzzles and *ledge 2.0 before each try*,and having to use surf during the badge checkpoints, expect it to eat a good 6 hours each time.

If memory serves me well Gravelers in VR have seldestruct too,and both Onix and Golbat can do some annoying shit against the Birds.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh that ledge is far more sinister than the first one considering they have to travel down just to access it. It's almost as if Game Freak purposely designed it for the very reason of preventing TPP from getting to Victory Road.


----------



## Island (Feb 25, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Whenever they make it to Victory Road, do you think they'll make any attempt at catching Moltres? Without a Master Ball it seems highly unlikely, but they did manage to catch Zapdos in Anarchy.


Most likely not. Capturing the birds is difficult for even one player since it requires one to weaken them sufficiently without killing them, inflicting some kind of status condition, preferably sleep or paralysis, and then chucking Ultra Balls at them. Then, if all that fails, reset.

We tried to catch Snorlax conventionally. We ran away from it.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 25, 2014)

Khris said:


> I think it's possible to be champions within 24 hours or less. There aren't many complications ahead as far as I remember.



You underestimate the perils of the ledge.

And the perils of the strength rocks. 

On a side note.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 25, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


>





Omg that's actually amazing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


>


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> The team:



You can't script these kind of things. This is why it was all worth it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


>



Manly tears...


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Azeruth (Feb 25, 2014)

Democracy takes over and we're in the final gym!

Anarchy resumes at the first battle.


----------



## sadino (Feb 25, 2014)

Democracy entered the Gym, now he have a lite version of the game corner maze but they are still in democracy.

Edit:As i was typing Anarchy came back, lawl.


----------



## hehey (Feb 25, 2014)

switch the order of the pokes Bird Jesus is hogging all the EXP....


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 25, 2014)

...they just jumped the ledge.


----------



## sadino (Feb 25, 2014)

This is the twitch sabouteurs timezone.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 25, 2014)

I looked away from the stream for a bit and they apparently got back in under anarchy...but they have just exited once again.


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2014)

They lost to Giovani.... they have to put Omastar in front he lost to much health from having been switch him him into attacks but he got 2 kills in...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2014)

HOOOOOLY SHIT the Giovanni fight was amazing


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2014)

Saw a minimalistic wallpaper of the team on imgur:


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2014)

I missed how they beat Giovani... who was MVP in taht fight?


----------



## illyana (Feb 26, 2014)

I'M SO ANNOYED
I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THE GIOVANNI FIGHT


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2014)

Punch Punch March (Wonderful 101)

Giovannii fight on youtube for those who missed it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2014)

REKT BLUE


----------



## CA182 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Island (Feb 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> Saw a minimalistic wallpaper of the team on imgur:


The minimalist wallpapers are amazing. I have the whole set. Definitely adding this one.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 26, 2014)

We were having a discussion in class about whether or not democracy works and its pros and cons for the sake of an exercise and I was itching to burst out talking about TPP.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 26, 2014)

For some reason they are headed back towards Cinnabar Island, and also tossed TM38.


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> We were having a discussion in class about whether or not democracy works and its pros and cons for the sake of an exercise and I was itching to burst out talking about TPP.



Well technically they are using democracy either way.
There is an agreed upon list of things to do next a majority supports.
So basically the so called Anarchy is a like some sort of open democracy.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> Well technically they are using democracy either way.
> There is an agreed upon list of things to do next a majority supports.
> So basically the so called Anarchy is a like some sort of open democracy.



Yeah the "anarchy" is an unregulated form of democracy where everyone's actions affects the whole.

The democracy mode is more akin to what we have in real governments; where the majority elects someone (or in this case chooses a command) and the majority's wishes are imparted on everyone. 

Still, though, it would have been fun to bring up in a university setting, if only to see the reactions of the room. 

Just watched the Giovanni match  
>basedhelix
>basedantichrist
>basedjesus

The only way it would have been better is if Bird Jesus ended it with a Mirror Move Horn Drill


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2014)

There's too many trolls or bots pressing down.... they are grinding on the pokemon mansion which should be as simple as pressing a the entire time, instead Omanyte is running from Ponytas and Growlithes....frustrating.


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2014)

why the hell does Omynate learn Leer in level 39?... miraculously teh hive mind chose not to learn it...


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 26, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Still, though, it would have been fun to bring up in a university setting, if only to see the reactions of the room.



especially since TPP seems to be a live demonstration of Foucault's theory on power relations... 

Blahblahblah: power is the material result of everyone trying to get their way. We're all caught in a society-wide matrix of interconnected strategies and wills. 

Even though our actions are coherent at an individual level (ie: I do X in order to achieve X result) the macro-scale result doesn't reflect this; the result of everyone trying to get their way is a huge jumbled mess that doesn't' reflect what any one person wants.

Foucault says power is a strategy without a strategist, meaning that everyone trying to get their way achieves _something_, but not what any one person intended. Power is headless/without a focal point, amorphous and constantly fluctuating.


----------



## Island (Feb 27, 2014)

That's good and all, but power isn't held by everyone in the real world.

Power is held by people in positions of authority.

This is where Twitch falls short of being comparable to any real world situation. Twitch allows for everyone to input commands and does not discriminate between users whereas power is consolidated in the real world and not everyone gets a say in what happens, no matter how many elections and how many options are given.

Democracy Mode is a good example of direct democracy, but Anarchy Mode is only democracy in that power is held by the people instead of a single person or group, e.g. someone or a group of people playing the game for us.

That's really as far as the comparison can go.

On a more fun note, this is what was going on while we were busy obtaining the last two badges:

[youtube]aRLRWbk1MeE[/youtube]


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 27, 2014)

I wish they'd go to Victory Road and at least try to make some progress there.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2014)

Lord Helix evolved


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 27, 2014)

We have finally entered Victory Road!


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still amazed at how far this has come along.


----------



## sadino (Feb 27, 2014)

"Casual reminder that Red didn't heal at Viridian, so if Red blacks out, it's back to Cinnabar."

From the reddit live feed.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

So does anyone think our current team can do the elite four? 

Also just for nostalgia.

[YOUTUBE]xMk8wuw7nek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 28, 2014)

CA182 said:


> So does anyone think our current team can do the elite four?
> 
> Also just for nostalgia.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xMk8wuw7nek[/YOUTUBE]



Actually I believe could, as long as we don't waste too many turns with the flute, whirlwind or pointless switching, which are bound to happen.


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't see them getting even past Lorelei atm.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 28, 2014)

sadino said:


> Don't see them getting even past Lorelei atm.


AA-Jay would sweep Lorelei, if we could reliably pick electric attacks that is. ATV would be massively useful too if we could teach it Solarbeam.
EDIT:
When did we teach Sky attack to bird jesus? And at the cost of whirlwind, that's badass.


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> AA-Jay would sweep Lorelei, if we could reliably pick electric attacks that is. ATV would be massively useful too if we could teach it Solarbeam.
> EDIT:
> When did we teach Sky attack to bird jesus? And at the cost of whirlwind, that's badass.



Thundershock can at most ohko cloyster,Thunder can ohko(Jynx and Dewgong maybe needs 2 shots) but it won't hit every single time.But most of her poke's got blizzard,bird jesus gets two shotted and AA-j at best takes 3.

The odds aren't any good.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

The E4 will also work for grinding in a way. It doesn't matter if they black out. They will eventually make it through after enough tries.


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

With how much Air is lagging behind(to the point of becoming useless) everyone else i see Lance being quite the challenge too.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 28, 2014)

sadino said:


> Thundershock can at most ohko cloyster,Thunder can ohko(Jynx and Dewgong maybe needs 2 shots) but it won't hit every single time.But most of her poke's got blizzard,bird jesus gets two shotted and AA-j at best takes 3.
> 
> The odds aren't any good.



I ran some calcs using current AA-Jay and found that thundershock 2HKOs all of her pokemon, almost OHKOs Cloyster, Thunder OHKOs all (except for Jynx, it leaves her with >5% HP), it's very plausible that thunder OHKOs any of her pokemon by th time we actually reach her, granted we land a hit (hardest part actually ). If ATV had Solarbeam and we were to get it to level 50 (I know, I know. Maybe it wasn't that great of an idea) it could barely 3HKO her pokemon except Cloyster which would be a 2HKO, given that solarbeam needs a turn to charge then ATV could perhaps finish one off if everything goes right, at best we could use it to OHKO Bruno's Onixes and such.

We better get all team to level 70 so we can stomp them regardless of what move we chose


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

> [D] 15d17h0m Still in Victory Road, we've completed the final switch puzzle! This is easily the most impressive use of Democracy ever documented on TPP. King Fonz is going strong, and the end is almost in sight!




very team
so work
wow


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

If they heal at the Center there they should be checkpointed, right?

They healed so they can either go for it or grind some more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah that counts as the checkpoint

ELITE 4 HYPE

obvious solution is to just grind E4


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> yeah that counts as the checkpoint
> 
> ELITE 4 HYPE
> 
> obvious solution is to just grind E4



Just what I was talking about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

they are getting wrecked hard


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

HHHHAHAHHAHA they lost.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

That didn't go so well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> We better get all team to level 70 so we can stomp them regardless of what move we chose



Seeing the level 66 and 67 stomped on like a wet paper towels makes me think otherwise.
This could very well be where it ends if it's only anarchy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Only thing saving them is shitty gen 1 AI atm.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

It's kinda sad how useless AIR is now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

one shotted


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

>sky attack
>blizzard
>blizzard
lel
well they are better off by two, not that it matters


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

Even if the beat Lorelei there's no way Lord Helix and Fonz can win. They need levels badly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Make that one. Lapras keeps kicking their asses


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

And she wins again.
HAHAHHAHAA
but really a nidoking with poison sting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

can't buy anything because they die too much.
2k left, broke ass bitches.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

I doubt they'd even be able to use items properly under anarchy anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> I doubt they'd even be able to use items properly under anarchy anyway.



A revive would end up doing something with these guys.
Even a potion.
That said 3rd attempt, send out nidoking first turn.
I  like where this is going


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

I have childhood trauma of Lorelei kicking my ass in Yellow(the easiest version by far) and i had legendaries and the 3 starters on my team.I remember staying up to 5 am till i defeated her,i was beyond pissed. 

She's hella though cause ice was the op attack type in gen1.

Even her will taker sme time to beat and they get Bruno double Onyx right after.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hmm did we teach sky attack to anyone?

I've been out of the loop for the last day.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

Bird Jesus knows Sky Attack in place of Whirlwind.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

It's only a matter of time.... 

How much exp does Lorelei gives overall?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Bird Jesus knows Sky Attack in place of Whirlwind.



...That's a bloody miracle.

Does it still know based sand attack? We've only gotten this far cause of our sand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

>switches to takedown from thunder
Blizzard time
Looks like they got lucky on this one, next one going to clean them up and then she's going to kill them again.
nvm
mirror move HAHAHHAHAA
they lose again
super potion TROLOLOLO


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

Zapdos was finally wrecking...swapped to Take Down. 

At least AIR hit 28.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Lapras always going to win or something?



soulnova said:


> It's only a matter of time....
> 
> How much exp does Lorelei gives overall?


not going to matter what level they are if their moves are crap


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh wait. para hax might let them win


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

I have to head out, but from what I've been seeing it's not looking good. Even if they make it past Lorelei they're probably losing several of the team. They can grind all day though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

they lost by 1 hp and a paralyzed Lapras


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 28, 2014)

It's killing me that their zapdos isn't using lighting moves


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

4th try they win rocket theme plays their doom
only decent poke is zapdos and it's helpless


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

oh god bruno's AI is dumb as a rock.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 28, 2014)

Every time I read Bird Jesus i can not hold back my laughter. Is it really named that or is that what you all are nicknaming Pidgey?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh fuck yea hitmonlee wrecking bitches
jump kick everything away all day every day jump kick


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

Fonz just defeated Bruno.

Now the Agatha nightmare.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Onto agatha.

Time for bird jesus to meet his immortal enemy.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like Bruno 'll be a sure thing each run and easy xp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay they beat bruno rather easily aside from hitmonlee since he's pretty stupid.
(they need to replace water gun with surf)
But now it's ghost type time.
RIP twitch


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

That music... Terrible flashbacks right now...


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here we go! Let the fun ride begin!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Mirror move is the only answer they have and they don't have enough PP.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sky attack would wreck them.

They've just gotta select it successfully.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

wait is the game... making them waste mirror move?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's all up to bird jesus...

Who is asleep.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy shit this is amazing


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

Good run

fucking close at the end there


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well that was a better attack on the four. By a mile.


----------



## Island (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy shit. We actually got through half of the Elite Four.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow. I guess his name is really that lol.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Noooo. Why? God no. 

What a bad time for this.

EDIT

You know it's rather amazing how bird jesus is nearly always the last poke fighting. It's rather commendable. 

And it's back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

A lucky attack  
Any water attack wrecks bruno even water gun apparently.
Honestly Zapdos is what is carrying them though.


----------



## Island (Feb 28, 2014)

The stream went down, and the number of views dropped from 67,000 to 10,000.

Over _50,000_ people all rage quit at once. lel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

hey maybe democracy will get adjusted to where it only needs half the votes of anarchy


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

Zapdos bringin' down the THUNDER! Lorelei swept!

And Bruno was nearly swept by Lord Helix if not for a last minute switch to King Fonz!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bruno mars is down! I can see bruno being the guy who levels up the weaker members of our team.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Bruno is so weak you have to wonder why he's in the elite four


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

Anarchy Jesus continues to bring down the THUNDER! AGATHA SWEPT!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Agatha down.

TIME TO FACE LANCE!!! 

EDIT

That has to be the straightest we've ever walked in this game getting to lance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

no pp for thunder left when they face whatever they named him
LANCE KUN


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Lance has his dragons...

We have jesus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

dragon rage super effective anything
lol


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

SO CLOSE HELIX-DAMMIT!!

A damn near sweep by Bird Jesus, and the last Sky Attack missed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

[youtube]1yw1Tgj9-VU[/youtube]


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jesus wrecked lances team alone... 

I wonder if our pidgeot is in the top 10% of jesus's?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

ATV, be the bug saviour!


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

Lance isn't attacking, and Hyper Beam was just Disabled!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

and the stupid AI kills itself.
Not that it matters, back to start fuckers. not good enough


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

HE WAS POISONED TO DEATH BY ATV! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

ATV SLAYER OF DRAGONS!!!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

>Returns from doctor
>>AI kills itself by poison with Agility and two Barriers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Time to get wrecked by Green little moth


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

Broke 100k.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

killed by bird jesus using sky attack GG twitch.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

Welp. 

Maybe I should head back out, clearly progress comes when I don't watch.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

ATV - All Trampling Venomoth! 

I'm so adding a venomoth to my team now in comemoration. I already have jesus but atv just earned my respect.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

Annnnnnd Bird Jesus down on Lorelei.

And King Fonz too.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

That lance battle got to 100000 views. And atv is trending on twitter. 

Anyways


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh got the fanart right now.



I love how all our pokes are stepping up to the plate.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

Team Helix and Team Dome:
*Spoiler*: __ 









Dragon Slayer:


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

When atv learns psychic/psybeam...

Agatha is no longer gonna be an issue to us. 

Atv is showing us his position in our team is undeniable.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

HOLY SHIT,  I turn my head two hours and they get this far!??

BEYOND MY WILDEST DREAMS!

I thought it would require longer to actually get to Lance!! I did managed to beat Gary with the strongest of my pokemon 13 levels weaker than his Blastoise... but I had plenty of tactic and lots of Revives. xD

GRIND AWAY!!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

More fan art.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Lance beat us this time.

I wonder if nidoking would also get the agility barrier treatment from dragonite?

Anyways


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

don't even think you could beat lance since it's scripted


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 28, 2014)

CA182 said:


> More fan art.



So explained to me what happened? They made it to the final four already? How are they leveling up their pokemon? All I ever do is see them play in the inventory.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

They used Democracy to get through Victory Road, and have been fighting the Elite Four over and over again. Since the Elite Four offers a ton of experience anytime they beat a Pok?mon they get a nice chunk of experience.

As for the fan art, ATV beat Lance's Dragonite by poisoning it while it spammed Agility and Barrier instead of attacking.

Lord Helix is level 48.
Bird Jesus is level 66.
ATV is level 37.
Zapdos is level 72.
AIR is level 29.
Fonz is level 51.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Basically zapdos did all the work


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

We need to level up atv once more.

Then it learns psybeam and can wreck ghosts.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 28, 2014)

WARNING: BIG ASS IMAGE!

But it is oh so sweet.


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

If Aiiir wasn't so useless they could've already won the League.lawl

Didn't recall the AI being that dumb,maybe the one in Yellow was improved?

Views back at 100k.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 28, 2014)

I knew we could sweep 
Now let the grinding begin...


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Tbh success for this lies with lorelei...

If we pass her without losing the major hitters we have a shot. If we don't however it's a levelling experience.


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

As long as they keep reaching at least Bruno it won't take long till they can beat Lorelei and Agatha easily.

Gen 1 was really a broken mess with types,both fight and rock didn't even had strong moves.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

sadino said:


> As long as they keep reaching at least Bruno it won't take long till they can beat Lorelei and Agatha easily.
> 
> Gen 1 was really a broken mess with types,both fight and rock didn't even had strong moves.



The real challenge is blue.

Which simply builds the hype.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

Lord Helix has evolved once more

Hydro Pump has been acquired. Water Gun went


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 28, 2014)

Lord Helix sweep

AND HE LEARNT HYDRO PUMP!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 28, 2014)

Our lord is assuming his full powers... How marvelous.


This is amazing.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

So there's a huge push for Democracy right now, which is bullshit since it defeats the whole purpose of what we're doing here.  The Elite 4+Blue would be too easy under Democracy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2014)

Childhood flashbacks of Dewgong and its damn rest.  



Totally not a cat said:


> Lord Helix sweep
> 
> AND HE LEARNT HYDRO PUMP!



Should be an emote. Just Saiyan


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 28, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> As for the fan art, ATV beat Lance's Dragonite by poisoning it while it spammed Agility and Barrier instead of attacking.



lol are you serious?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol, yeah, that's exactly what happened.  It's now ATV, the Dovahkiin.


----------



## hehey (Feb 28, 2014)

According to the google doc we actually made it to Blue once and lost to him. what pokes did we have left to fight him?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

Only ATV

Had just earned the nickname Dragon Slayer as well


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, at least this loser RED isn't ASH


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

oh man ATV is wrecking that slowbro


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

but really zapdos is level 75 now.


----------



## hehey (Feb 28, 2014)

Just put Zapdos in front damn it!!...its like lorelei is the toughest elite 4....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

zapdos can sweep all 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

make that all 4, bruno is that much of a pushover


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

hehey said:


> Just put Zapdos in front damn it!!...its like lorelei is the toughest elite 4....



If you have ice beam for Lance she totally is.Ice types mostly had water along(rendering fire less useful) and other types that could exploit ice had terrible movesets.On the counterpart ice was/is the type with most offensive advantage.

All gen I ghost types are weak to psychic(and they were suposed to be the anti psychic type, lawl) and don't have any stab attacks.Agatha ends being super easy

Bruno is free win for the same reason,gen I has barely any worth rocks and fighting attacks.

Gen I was so broken that back in my school one kid had a team of 6 Mewtwos(sonovacrap had two gameboys and two cartridges).The only time i ever won(and it was the only time he lost to anyone) was a team of full guilotine and horn drill...Good(?) times.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 28, 2014)

Zapdos vs Lance


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 28, 2014)

Zapdos, the lone survivor, has downed 2 of Lance's pokemon.


----------



## sadino (Feb 28, 2014)

AAj suicide downed dragonair.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 28, 2014)

RIP Zapdos. 

Killed half of Lance's team, and was knocked out by its own recoil.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2014)

Dragonite kept using Barrier (a Psychic move), because it was "supereffective" against Venomoth who is Bug and Poison. Dear god, whenever I think the first generation Pokemon games maxed out on derpiness I find something new to up all previously known derps.

The Google Documents tell the Elite Four stats, Agatha seems to be the most difficult, if only because half their Pokemon are fainted by the time they get to her.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2014)

They entered Democracy. Still having delay issues 

Zapdos has been moved to the lead spot.

Anarchy swapped him out and Fonz died


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 28, 2014)

lmao who pressed down


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, they could've easily swept Lorelei's team if some dumbass didn't push down.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2014)

If ads are playing on this stream, this dude has EASILY made 100k - if not a ridiculous amount more.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 1, 2014)

He's actually not put ads on because he doesn't want them to interrupt the stream and give subscribers of his an undue advantage in directing Red.


----------



## sadino (Mar 1, 2014)

Zapdos lvl 80,defeating all  Lance's pokes with thundershock.

They tried to change moves to ohko Dragonite and ended switching to ATV and now BJ,BJ mirror move barrier,lawl.

Then back at Zapdos,thundershock ftw.Reading to blue,this may be it.

Opened with thunder,ohko pidgeot.
Another thunder Alakazam down
Rhydon is eating Thunders Fonz swithced surf ohko.
Arcanine vs Zapdos thunder ohko
BJ vs Exeggutor sky attack.
BJ vs Blastoise 3 sand attacks and downed by Blizzard.
ATV tanks one blizzard and chips a few hp from Blastoise.

This is it.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

IT'S HAPPENING.

Us vs Blue with zapdos and bird jesus.

Lets go!


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

Badalight said:


> If ads are playing on this stream, this dude has EASILY made 100k - if not a ridiculous amount more.



that's how the world functions today



CA182 said:


> IT'S HAPPENING.
> 
> Us vs Blue with zapdos and bird jesus.
> 
> Lets go!



Oh wow, really? I need to watch


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

THREE OF BLUES POKES DOWN!!! :weredoingit!!!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

WE'RE GONNA WIN!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

Only blastoise left, and we have ATV and battery jesus. 

We can do this.

Bird jesus died to sand it.


----------



## sadino (Mar 1, 2014)

Practically no way to lose now.Blastoise has 3 accuracy penalties,just one PP in blizzard,AAJ is almost full hp.


----------



## sadino (Mar 1, 2014)

Thundershock sealed the deal.

Namechange requested to twitch wins pokemon.

They almost hit new game at title screen. :rofl


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

The adventure is so moving though, so many memories


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]04854XqcfCY[/YOUTUBE]

So fitting.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

Streamer is uploading a new game already!? 

I wanna attack mewtwo.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

Hahaha, just noticed your avatar upgrade CA.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

^Lol not many people noticed. 

Anyways

[YOUTUBE]xMk8wuw7nek[/YOUTUBE]

This feels like a fitting song right now.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

TPP is now showing a countdown to when the next game opens.

Which is 12pm GMT sunday.

Now do we use this same thread or make a new one?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

This one should be closed today as a honor.

~March 1st 2014~


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2014)

Of course all of this happens when i am asleep. 

Did they do in in anarchy?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

It was anarchy all the way. 

Still bird jesus using sand attack at the end. Just so fitting. We won through sand.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is deep. 

I'll miss the fanarts. I hope the gen 2 version picks up like this one did.


----------



## sadino (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor Red deserved it.

I'm already feeling sorry for Gold/Ethan.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully people won't feel like "more of the same" and get bored :sad


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Hopefully people won't feel like "more of the same" and get bored :sad



As long as the pc exists. Things will never get boring. 

Although I can see our new god and overlord being the red scale. Red Gyarados will be our new god.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

We need to get Celebi


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

We won...... I did miss it though. However, Bird Jesus using sand at the end was so damn poetic. 

On to Gold. My body is ready. My God if we catch a Pidgey again


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2014)

I think people might be a bit exhausted, it needs a well deserved break, however if it takes a break the hype will eventually die down.

I say the chances of the second stream surpassing the first stream are small, but possible. It takes the right timing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2014)

Lord Helix won't return for the sequel


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 1, 2014)

Should play HeartGold

Farm Ruins of Alph


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

Helix lives through our hearts and spirits.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

I've read a prediction that they might implement a hack for the Gold version where Red on Mt. Silver will have his Hall of Fame team from this stream.

It would be a godly ending to this.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

Stream creator had an interview with the guardian where he said he would hack our red in.

Also I love how our strongest poke zapdos ended up level 81. How absolutely perfect.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazing run, also Zapdos is OP and I love that.


----------



## eHav (Mar 1, 2014)

wait, did they go and fight mewtwo? or just ended it after beating gary?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I've read a prediction that they might implement a hack for the Gold version where Red on Mt. Silver will have his Hall of Fame team from this stream.
> 
> It would be a godly ending to this.





CA182 said:


> Stream creator had an interview with the guardian where he said he would hack our red in.
> 
> Also I love how our strongest poke zapdos ended up level 81. How absolutely perfect.



That's just too hype for me to handle.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2014)

eHav said:


> wait, did they go and fight mewtwo? or just ended it after beating gary?



sadly they never fought Mewtwo. 

Zapdos would have just solo'd it anyway.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

So I wonder which time zone will only really see the night? 

I hope it's england. I wanna catch hoothoots.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2014)

We did it!


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2014)

RED accomplished more in 16.5 _days_ than Ash did in 16.5 _years_. Think about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (Mar 1, 2014)

Twitch Red makes real Red look like a joke too


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 1, 2014)

Sucks I missed it, they always made progress when I was away or asleep.

Onto the next game!


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 1, 2014)

You did it while I was asleep 

WE DID IT, ANYWAYS!! 
Oh my god, this is so cool. I hope we get to do GSC

How long until we beat all 6 generations this way?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2014)

humanity at its finest


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd sign if I didn't have to register.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

But I aint even Americanz


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> But I aint even Americanz



We need to go worldwide.

March 1st

International Helix Day. Who the fuck do you think we are!?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2014)

I would ask, for the game's sake, to hack and disable the release option from the PC on the subsequent rom.  

Also, I would love to see a version of Pokemon X, but with the additional touch screen I can't see how we would do that. We might only be able to do up until RSE.


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2014)

Every game that has "free" movement is hard to do.
Weren't the original Gameboy ones the only gens that had you move from square to square?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Every game that has "free" movement is hard to do.
> Weren't the original Gameboy ones the only gens that had you move from square to square?



I believe Emerald/Saphire/Ruby are like that too.


----------



## Silver (Mar 1, 2014)

Didn't even realize we had a Pokemon section. I went to sleep and missed the glorious end 


still it was a funny journey


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Stream creator had an interview with the guardian where he said he would hack our red in.
> 
> Also I love how our strongest poke zapdos ended up level 81. How absolutely perfect.



Doesn't the real red have a level 80 pokemon team? Or was it 90?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Doesn't the real red have a level 80 pokemon team? Or was it 90?



In gen 2. Red's strongest poke is pikachu at level 81.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2014)

alekos23 said:


>



Psst. Look at the text...

[sp]It aint real! :jazzhands[/sp]


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 1, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Psst. Look at the text...
> 
> [sp]It aint real! :jazzhands[/sp]



lies!


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 1, 2014)

So I guess the thousands of monkeys at one typewriter can replicate the works of Shakespeare AND beat a game of pokemon in a finite amount of time. 

Kinda sad to see it end though. Don't really feel like following the other versions...they just don't compare to the sheer greatness of this run.


----------



## sadino (Mar 1, 2014)

There are already lots of other channels playing other versions but only this channel will ever get that many following.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2014)

Bet they'll pick Chikorita.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2014)

ALL HAIL THE HELIX FOSSIL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

Axl, that site is the tits.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 1, 2014)

A little over 7 hours until the next game begins...and I'll be in bed again!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 2, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> ALL HAIL THE HELIX FOSSIL



that's rlly cool


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Bet they'll pick Chikorita.



Cyndaquil master race.

That thing was just plain cute. I would own a cyndaquil in real life.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> ALL HAIL THE HELIX FOSSIL



Helix showing how its done. 

I don't think i have ever won a serious battle of Pokemon like that.
Its always "Opponent uses X" and me then trying to find out what type it is and what move to use while it proceeds to kill me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

One more hour. I won't be able to play when we pick our starter. I hope for a Cyndaquil too.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah he took the stream offline a few minutes ago.

It resuming probably means it's now fully uploaded. 

Anyone else get the odd feeling we'll see a shiny and kill it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Off-topic but it's from the site Axl posted..


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm thinking of making another thread

Let this legacy rest


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm thinking of making another thread
> 
> Let this legacy rest



I was gonna ask if we should do a new thread for gen 2.

Since red's journey ended with success. This thread should finish in success.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

might as well right?

will probably ask for a lock


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just make sure to end this thread with a pic of red succeeding.

Side note. The chat right now is hilarious.

The bots are still spamming and the real people are all going. "WE NEED TO MILK WHITNEY!"


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Make the thread now.

Since we've only got 18 minutes to go, it'd be better to have the thread to chat in now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

​


----------

